# The official CT Autumn GTG (07 November 2015)



## Paragon Builder (Aug 14, 2015)

Date: Saturday, 07 November 2015
Time: Sunrise to Sunset (or so)
Place: 502 Plain Hill Rd., Norwich Connecticut 06360

As mentioned in this gauging interest thread (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ct-gtg.283668/ ) Mels and I are hosting what appears to be a first-ever “official” Connecticut Autumn GTG at my Home in Norwich.

Nice cooler seasonal weather should add to a really good relaxing time, and what better way to say so long to the dog-days of Summer?

We’ll have Coffee (hi and lo-test) ready for the early crowd, well, OK we’ll have coffee on throughout the day. Simple burgers for lunch, though you’re welcome to bring some chow “potluck-style” if you have a killer recipe you just gotta share. Mels wife Cindy will have a big ol kettle of her renowned chili and a sheet of cornbread waiting for us at the end of the day so we don’t go Home hungry. We’ll have plenty of good old-fashioned H2O to quench your thirst, BYOB if you have another preference.

We will have porta-poopers on site to accommodate the inevitable, a relatively well-equipped shop to support your mechanical needs and compressed air for saw clean-up when you’re done. We’ll have a fire-pit burning to take the edge off too if it’s cooler that day.

Please bring your own fuel mix (though we’ll have ours, it’s probably best if you stick with what you normally run) and bar oil. If you have any special tools or stuff, please bring ‘em too. 

While there’ll be plenty of logs to sit on, if you have a folding chair that’s more comfortable by all means bring it. Heck, bring two so the guy next to you who forgot his will have one to use and thank you for.

As this is our first time hosting an event like this, and I’ve only been to one myself so far, please feel free to either post up or PM me or mels with suggestions or ideas from your own GTG experiences. We want this to be something that goes off well enough that folks’ll want to come back, but at the end of the day it’s really about just getting together and having a good time. “


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 14, 2015)

I gonna say I'm tentatively in. Hockey schedule isn't "official" yet but it looks like they'll be on the road that weekend.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it would be a great idea to have about 1/2 hr of "timed cut" video in some hardwood of about 20" (maybe around 11:00)

Each saw gets to make 2 cuts, keeping the bar level for consistency.

Everyone always asks how does this cut or that cut, this would give them some idea. ID each saw, stock or ported.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 15, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I think it would be a great idea to have about 1/2 hr of "timed cut" video in some hardwood of about 20" (maybe around 11:00)
> 
> Each saw gets to make 2 cuts, keeping the bar level for consistency.
> 
> Everyone always asks how does this cut or that cut, this would give them some idea. ID each saw, stock or ported.


That's a great idea Mike! I'll have to set aside some choice logs for that. 
We will need a good video camera for that. Maybe a couple from different angles would be good. Just to make sure we don't lose any video. [emoji106]


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks,

I hate to suggest Tulip, because it is relatively soft, but those trunks are likely the most straight & uniform you will find, and in places, there are lots of them. It would likely be the most consistent wood available in quantity.

But if you can find straight grain Ash trunks, that would give the saws a good workout. The key is to avoid knots, as it really changes saw performance.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm not even sure what tulip is? I thought it was a flower I buy for my wife [emoji23]. I've got some good size pretty straight 15' logs now. Some oak and maybe some ash. Gotta dig through the pile when I get my machine back home....


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 16, 2015)

Tulip AKA Yellow Poplar. The tree & bark look almost just like Ash, but the leaf is shaped like a tulip. The have popped up like an invasive species in a lot of places around here, and they grow like weeds, straight & tall. It is actually a Magnolia tree, and has yellow flowers in the spring, you would not notice them unless you cut one down.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 16, 2015)

Tulip is so straight that Daniel Boone built a 60' dug out canoe from it, and it grows 2' per yr!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liriodendron


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow!! Thats one big canoe!


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmnnn...................
About an hour from New Haven ferry ?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 16, 2015)

That's about right. Or ferry into New London and your 25 min away. 
Where are you coming from?


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 16, 2015)

Have to see how schedule works out, but that aint too bad of a ride. I take the family to Quassay Water park every summer and we allways take the ferry to New Haven then drive (45 min) to there.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 16, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Long Island ............... have to see how schedule works out, but that aint too bad of a ride. I take the family to Quassay Water park every summer and we allways take the ferry to New Haven then drive (45 min) to there.


It would be great to meet you!


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 16, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> It would be great to meet you!



Likewise Sir !!!
I will know more as we get closer and keep you in the loop


----------



## mels (Aug 17, 2015)

Good to see this thread up and getting some good feedback too, thanks for the input fellas keep it coming!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 17, 2015)

Steve (SVK) moved it to the front for us. Thanks Steve!


----------



## mels (Aug 17, 2015)

Right on! Thanks for the sticky, Steve.

Here's a real quick vid of the Galloway waking up from hibernation not too long ago:



Plan is to have that belted up to an old tilt-table wood saw for a little "technology reality check". Plus they just sound good chugging away in the background...


----------



## Derf (Aug 28, 2015)

The older tulip trees can be pretty big. I've got one that I need to get rid of and its probably 30" dbh. And it's gotta be almost 40 years old. It's a softer wood, but very straight. 

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## ZackCB (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm definitely interested in attending this GTG since I'm so close, just have to see if my wife is working that weekend. I've never been to a GTG before, but have been lurking on this site for about 3 years so it'll be great to meet the people behind the posts that taught me so much about wood heating and chainsaws! I only have 1 saw so I hope I don't catch CAD...but feel free to give me all your reasons for having multiple saws so I can pass them onto the wife.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 28, 2015)

I attended my first GTG in the Spring of last year. It is a great experience, you will not regret it. The "Hands On" fun running other saws is just invaluable!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 28, 2015)

I've only been to one myself. Not sure why I'm hosting one?? Oh yeah, Mel is making me.[emoji12] plus I've got this affliction some are calling CAD. [emoji33]


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 28, 2015)

Having a thumb welded on my mini ex, so I can move my logs around easier and get organized!


----------



## mels (Aug 28, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> ...Not sure why I'm hosting one?? Oh yeah, Mel is making me.[emoji12]...



Lol, glad to help!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been thinking it would be nice to have some how to's for some things we read about but never get to see in person. 
@MustangMike offered to demonstrate square filing.
@Mattyo offered to demonstrate how to set up a degree wheel, test and set squish, and a little grinding (porting) on a cylinder.
Does anyone have anything else to offer or any requests?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 29, 2015)

If someone wanted to demonstrate climbing or felling with different cuts, that would be pretty cool, I've got plenty of trees.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Aug 29, 2015)

And it would be nice to have someone demonstrate tuning a unlimited and a limited saw in a few different ways. 
I know I'd like to hone my skills...


----------



## Derf (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd love if anyone has a harness to demonstrate climbing. Or even if they have some climbing gear to point out what is good quality and works and what is cheap and should be avoided. 

Also, I'd like some tips on felling with boring cuts. 

love my Fiskars X27, but would like to see/test any splitting mauls or axes people love. We could contact SVK to send over the lever axe to try out if people are interested.


----------



## mels (Aug 29, 2015)

This is going to be a good time, fellas.


----------



## mels (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's the Frankensplitter I'd mentioned in Spikes' thread, lol:


----------



## mels (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## mels (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## taplinhill (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the wedge(s).


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! Pretty cool. Sure needs some loving attention. Looks like it will need to be trailered...


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 1, 2015)

mels said:


> View attachment 444330


Love the gas cap!


----------



## Derf (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't always look through the Bailey's catalog, but when I do there sure is some neat stuff in there that I wish I could try. 

If anyone has some good / useful gadgets or other tools, please bring them. Nothing like seeing someone else making a difficult job easier with some tool to turn the lightbulb on in my own head and get me to want one myself.


----------



## mels (Sep 1, 2015)

Definitely with you on that, 'Derf. Even funky old stuff that folks just don't use anymore because the newer stuff works "better". I really dig the old technology. Things move so fast today, I think in large part while those "gadgets" were designed as labor savers back in the day, they still force us to slow down and take out time with things. 

My opinion only, but dammit that's something that society just doesn't do enough of anymore. I know for sure I don't. Just got Home from Surgery and I'm already freaking out about all the work I have to get done, rush rush rush...


----------



## Derf (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's an example of a gadget I was eyeballing once for the firewood cutters. 

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...uddy-Chainsaw-Firewood-Cutting-Attachment.axd


----------



## mels (Sep 1, 2015)

That's an interesting gadget. Mixed reviews, 2lbs 7oz isn't terribly heavy either. 
Never woulda thought of using something like that, definitely one of those things you'd like to try before ya buy.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 1, 2015)

Derf said:


> Here's an example of a gadget I was eyeballing once for the firewood cutters.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...uddy-Chainsaw-Firewood-Cutting-Attachment.axd


Never seen anything like it... Maybe I should look through the site more thuroully.
Maybe I shouldn't!! [emoji12]


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey, I could bring my "Beam Machine"! You would need a log set up with a 2X4 screwed to it, completely straight & level, and we could make post & beams out of the logs! Or we could make a cant for cutting!

If someone wants to test their saw & chain, it will give it a good workout!

My new hunting cabin is Post & Beam from the Ash logs that blew down.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 1, 2015)

That could definitely be arranged Mike! I've always wondered how those worked? It would be nice to see in person!


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 1, 2015)

The posts on the sides are 12', the center posts are 17', the cross beams are 20' and the front to back beams are 27'. All are 6.5" X 6.5" Ash (& one Cherry) except the ridge beam, which we cut down to 3" X 9" (27').

This what it looks like now: The cement board on the bottom is to deter the porcupines.


----------



## mels (Sep 1, 2015)

Dang man that would be wicked cool to see in action. Dan this is right up your alley. I see another building going up on your property soon, lol!


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 1, 2015)

I cheated a bit, cut 1" inlets in the posts for the beams, then used 4" angle iron (cut 6" lengths) to hold it all together (a 1/2" bolt and two 3/8" lags on each surface). Machine bolts for metal to metal, and carriage bolts if wood was on one end.

The only electric was from the generator, and no heavy equipment. We stood the walls up with a hand powered rope winch.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 1, 2015)

Why is that cheating? Sounds like a strong build to me!


----------



## mels (Sep 1, 2015)

That sure sounds like a two day, combo Chainsaw GTG, barn raising and antique machinery show all wrapped around a camping trip, guys! 

Ok, maybe three days... Lol 

Something to look forward to down the road. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 2, 2015)

mels said:


> That sure sounds like a two day, combo Chainsaw GTG, barn raising and antique machinery show all wrapped around a camping trip, guys!
> 
> Ok, maybe three days... Lol
> 
> Something to look forward to down the road. I'm diggin' it.


Maybe we should all just move in? Start a commune?


----------



## mels (Sep 2, 2015)

It IS a pretty nice place, I'd live there


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 2, 2015)

mels said:


> It IS a pretty nice place, I'd live there


I've got a lot if work to do now so that can be true... Thanks Mel![emoji12]


----------



## mels (Sep 2, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I've got a lot if work to do now so that can be true... Thanks Mel![emoji12]



Just trying to help, brother. Just trying to help... Lol


----------



## Ambull (Sep 7, 2015)

I should be able to make this one. Should be a good time. Got some new monsters in the collection that I would like to bring.


----------



## leeha (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll be there as well. I ain't got many saws to bring.
Couple mini mac's and wild thingies.



Lee


----------



## 166 (Sep 7, 2015)

leeha said:


> I'll be there as well. I ain't got many saws to bring.
> Couple mini mac's and wild thingies.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that little Echo.


----------



## drf255 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll be there barring any emergencies. 

New London ferry and 25 minute ride?

Let me know what I can bring. I'd be glad to donate some burgers and dogs, or anything else for that matter. 

As of now, I'm bringing a few saws, one buddy, and one large bottle of Advil.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be there barring any emergencies.
> 
> New London ferry and 25 minute ride?
> 
> ...


Youre going to drive out to Orient Point to take the ferry ?
PJ Ferry to New Haven, then less than an hour ride might be better ............. no ?

This still is a possibility for me. Not probable, but still possible


----------



## mels (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan and I appreciate the effort you fellas are talking about making. Thanks too for offering to bring along some chow, we look forward to enjoying whatever anyone brings!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be there barring any emergencies.
> 
> New London ferry and 25 minute ride?
> 
> ...


Should be barring traffic which I don't see on a sat morning.
Whatever you bring will be much appreciated! Food, saws, knowledge, stories. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 10, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Youre going to drive out to Orient Point to take the ferry ?
> PJ Ferry to New Haven, then less than an hour ride might be better ............. no ?
> 
> This still is a possibility for me. Not probable, but still possible


I hope things work out for you to come. I would like to meet you. I always appreciate your input here on the forum.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 10, 2015)

Finally got my machine home! And I had a thumb welded on! It's gonna make getting organized much easier. Especially with Mel recuperating....





That's about as big as it can handle. But it's enough!


----------



## drf255 (Sep 10, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Youre going to drive out to Orient Point to take the ferry ?
> PJ Ferry to New Haven, then less than an hour ride might be better ............. no ?
> 
> This still is a possibility for me. Not probable, but still possible


IDK, Seemed like a straight shot from the New London Ferry by a map.

If the Port Jeff Ferry has better times and/or is cheaper/quicker, I'll go that route.

Im thinking that it will be 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 10, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> PJ Ferry to New Haven, then less than an hour ride might be better ............. no ?


The Port Jeff ferry goes to Bridgeport, not New Haven. That makes the drive 1-1/2 hrs.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 10, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I hope things work out for you to come. I would like to meet you. I always appreciate your input here on the forum.


Likewise Sir !!  and thank you !!


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> IDK, Seemed like a straight shot from the New London Ferry by a map.
> 
> If the Port Jeff Ferry has better times and/or is cheaper/quicker, I'll go that route.
> 
> Im thinking that it will be 6 of 1, 1/2 dozen of the other.


I think the drive to Orient is horrible compared to driving across Connecticuts highways



MarkEagleUSA said:


> The Port Jeff ferry goes to Bridgeport, not New Haven. That makes the drive 1-1/2 hrs.


My bad .......... I take the family every year on the PJ ferry and then drive to Quassay, about 50 minutes.

No traffic showed about the same time driving East to the GTG from Bridgeport


----------



## malk315 (Sep 17, 2015)

Replying so I'll auto watch this thread.

My brother and I will try and make it. I have to go to China for most of October and as long as that trip doesn't spill over into November I will be there.
Can't make Lee's GTG coming up in about a week which is a bummer -- we really wanted to see Lee's collection. We met Lee at the Upstate NY GTG and those big gear drive saws (yellow) w/ the kart racer engines are just too cool.

Just got the 262 back from Randy and it cuts like it's pissed off. I have to confirm but I believe it is KS cylinder (no decomp) with HDA-87 carb we are original owners from 1991.
We can bring that along with the murder 346 (an OE w/ new NE piston/cylinder and muffler mod by Nmurph. Now a favorite for limbing). Will also bring stock 372 XP X-torq new 2012 and a stock 350. Would like to run 262 and 372 side be side for fun. Guys who want to run "the legend" Masterminded 262 have at it.

The other thread mentioned sharpening techniques. Would love to have a "sharpening seminar" to learn from you guys. Bring stump vise or a better yet bring a small bench with bench vise outside. Then we could bring a couple of the custom chain vises Homelite410 (Mike) made. I've got the relief one for husky roller guide and my brother has the heavy duty one for free filing he does chains for people locally and gets repeat business they like his work. But I KNOW we could learn more from some of you chain scientists.

Would also like to see you guys tune up a saw both limited and unlimited coil. I've got a Fast Tach I use.

Hope we can make it. It's great when these GTG's pop up so close by -- straight down 190 and 395 for me is easy just over an hour.


----------



## mels (Sep 17, 2015)

You've got some great ideas there 'Mal and it sounds like some eager saws too.

Will be good to see you there, man.


----------



## malk315 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Mels -- hope we can make it. Hats off to you and Paragon Builder for hosting! If we come up with a food idea we'll bring something. Saw lots of replies after the Upstate NY GTG from Paragon builder but didn't get to meet him would like to put more names with faces this time. See ya.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 17, 2015)

I would love to run those saws! And like you said, put some more faces and names together. Hope you can make it!


----------



## redray46 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am going to try and make this one,it will be my first.I am about a half hour from the PJ fery,so it sounds like a short trip for me.The "how to "demos sounds great to me.What should we bring,besides saws!!
RR


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 17, 2015)

redray46 said:


> I am going to try and make this one,it will be my first.I am about a half hour from the PJ fery,so it sounds like a short trip for me.The "how to "demos sounds great to me.What should we bring,besides saws!!
> RR


 If you want to bring something to eat, great! Otherwise just come and enjoy yourself. If you got any special " skills" that's great too! We've all got something to learn!


----------



## CTYank (Sep 17, 2015)

You can count me in, Dan. With at least a Dolmar 6100 and Husqy 576 AT. Maybe my freebie '72 Homie 150- don't laugh, the little guy rips. How 'bout an assortment of mauls (5-6.5 lb), since they're now finished for a while? Polesaw is available for infotainment.

Want some sharpening tools, inc. NT grinder? Just need an outlet.

Bore-cutting is fun.

One seat is available in Ford Ranger from area of NY/CT line hear Merritt.


----------



## mels (Sep 17, 2015)

Be good to see you man. Load up your Ranger with show and tell stuff all you want, the more the merrier!
PS yessir there is power.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 18, 2015)

mels said:


> PS yessir there is power.


As long as I keep paying my bill...[emoji12]


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys, I wont be able to get there, sorry. 
Company I work for got 3 more properties that need lots of work................. and I mean LOTS !!
Have to get them all winterized ................. I might get two finished in time, the third will freeze if it gets cold early. I have no weekends left untill they are completed. The OT is nice, but the grind continues.

I do hope to see lots of pics and hopefully some videos !


----------



## mels (Sep 18, 2015)

Well that's a drag. Good to hear you're busy though, tough for a lot of guys to find work - any work, and your company is growing. That's good, right?
We should be able to oblige your pics and vids craving


----------



## Derf (Sep 18, 2015)

Is anyone headed out there from Long Island?


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going from Putnam, where are you located?

Nice lineup of saws there, looking forward to seeing them at the GTG!


----------



## Derf (Sep 18, 2015)

I just found out we may be visiting some family for a few days in Brentwood/Bay Shore. I could probably still go but was just wondering if anyone would want to share a ride, so I wouldn't disappear for the day with the car.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 19, 2015)

I wish I could go, that request would have been easy.

IIRC, 2 others from LI have indicated their intentions to go

@redray46 and @drf255


----------



## drf255 (Sep 19, 2015)

Youz guys got any E-free gas stations up there?

Probably not, as you live in a commie state like me. 

I'd like to grab some fuel while I'm up there along the way.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 19, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Youz guys got any E-free gas stations up there?
> 
> Probably not, as you live in a commie state like me.
> 
> I'd like to grab some fuel while I'm up there along the way.


I wish I knew of some. I've been wondering if maybe on the shore near the marinas? 
Not sure though.


----------



## malk315 (Sep 20, 2015)

Posted a short video to my thread about the 262 coming back from Randy (Mastermind Worksaws) thought I'd share here.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...om-vacation-in-tennessee.285746/#post-5541410

I've confirmed the saw has the HDA-87 carb some folks were asking about.
Hopefully I can be back and free that first Saturday in November so I can bring the saw for you guys to make some chips with.

Back to the desk job -- weekend is up.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 21, 2015)

Mels & Paragon Builder - I hope to roll up and meet you guys. Mels you graciously offer to
buck up that monster pin oak last winter with me, we were all itching to run our saws after
that brutal 3 months of snow...ugh. For the record the guys at the golf course bucked it and front loader
was used to move them as they were huge!

I got a few saws to bring and hopefully the member who ported them. He also is a skilled climber
and could offer plenty of knowledge, been at it 20 years. We became friends via AS!
Gonna keep my fingers crossed it all works out.

Until then...

Boozer


----------



## mels (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 25, 2015)

Is this gtg on? I may venture north . let me know


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 25, 2015)

It is on as far as I know, I'm planning to be there!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

Still on! Be great to have you Chris.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Still on! Be great to have you Chris.


Do I need to bring anything buddy


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes. Your 262! 
Thanks for asking.
If you want to bring some food we are doing potluck. Otherwise just looking to have a fun, educational day and meet some more of the faces on the forum!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

If I do come the 262 will be loaded . any other Saws of mine anybody else want to try let me know OK


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

Whatcha got?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

Ported 044, 385 , 288 waiting on one from Tenn ,562 ,346,064, off the top of my head


----------



## Derf (Sep 26, 2015)

Bring the 562xp. I keep hearing how smooth it is, and I gotta try it out. Especially in that 20"-24" wood that I'm using the 372xp for. Would also be good to see how 20+ years of R&D improve on Husky's 60cc 262.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 26, 2015)

I'd like to see them all, but the 044, 064 and 562 (in addition to the 262) are of most interest, but bring em all if you can.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

It's sucks when your hoteling and have to carry it all


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> It's sucks when your hoteling and have to carry it all


Most important to me is everyone have a good time. So no need to burden yourself. I would be just as happy if you showed up empty handed if it's easier. I'm just happy you are considering making the trip!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

I will bring saws


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I will bring saws


I know you will. I'm just saying keep it balanced.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

It's cool if I didn't bring any my better half would ask why go to a chain saw thing with no saws


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> It's cool if I didn't bring any my better half would ask why go to a chain saw thing with no saws


That's a good wife you have there Chris!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 26, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> That's a good wife you have there Chris!


Will she be coming with you?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 4, 2015)

Got a good load yesterday with some pieces of oak 36" and better! I was looking for some large wood to satisfy the big saws...


----------



## mels (Oct 4, 2015)

Lookin good, hard to believe it's only a month away


----------



## powerking (Oct 5, 2015)

...Would love to see that 262!! I did some work to my 254 and would love to compare them....Work been too busy lately and going back and forth to Yale Cancer center for my motherinlaw....havent had time to think......We'll keep Nov 7th on the map!


----------



## mels (Oct 6, 2015)

Dang that '758G is a torque-monster huh?

Looking forward to hearing some good news about your Mother-in-law, 'king, and hopefully seeing you and checking out some of that old iron of yours!


----------



## powerking (Oct 6, 2015)

Mels...The 758G has a brand new 1/2" pitch chain on it!! I haven't run it in a while.....We'll have to dust 'er off!


----------



## mels (Oct 6, 2015)

Roger that!


----------



## powerking (Oct 6, 2015)

I actually ran it lean a few years ago and I was able to cool her down and get her back running again! Those dam power products motors have that low compression! My wish is to find an AH-81 motor next!


----------



## mels (Oct 6, 2015)

Dig the old stuff, man. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 7, 2015)

I may have to beg the guy that I sold the 262xp to... to see if he'll let me borrow it back for the day haha. Would be fun to run it against a MM'd saw.....i'm sure i'll be eating humble pie afterwards


----------



## mels (Oct 7, 2015)

Yessir, that old boy knows a few things about building a solid saw!


----------



## drf255 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll be there. Just booked the cross sound ferry. 

Will there be a "buy and sell" corral? Or is that just poor form?

I'm always looking for more saws and have a few I'd like to trade/sell.


----------



## mels (Oct 9, 2015)

Paid for ferry ticket sure sounds like a commit to be there, looking forward to seeing ya Al.

Buy sell trade lend give-away whatever, it's good. I'll have tags if anyone wants to hang 'em on whatever it is they want to get rid of (no pets, kids or Mother-in-law's though...) If you're looking for something, maybe write up a wanted list on a slab of cardboard and post it alongside your stuff. Bring whatever fits, make sure you have room to take it all Home!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll bring stuff for sale for sure...a corral is a great idea!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 9, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I'll bring stiff for sale for sure...


A patient that hasn't paid their bill?


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 9, 2015)

what can I say, i have too much stuff


----------



## mels (Oct 9, 2015)

Oooof. Did someone say "too much stuff"? Lol


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 9, 2015)

I am going to try and make this get together. Looking forward to it. Nothing really good to bring, just some stock homeowner saws, and a few splitting mauls.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 9, 2015)

Then bring some cash
Who knows what you might come home with!


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 9, 2015)

LOL. OK.


----------



## Boozer (Oct 9, 2015)

When do you sleep Matty? I see you posting at 3am when only vampires and
insomniacs (like me) are up!

Really hope it all falls into place for me as I want to meet you guys, run saws & bs a bit.
Nice crisp New England day...perfect.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 9, 2015)

I rarely sleep more than a few hours at a clip anymore....so at around 3am I go online and buy things when my judgment isn't good..

I think this has significantly contributed to my accumulated stuff 

Hence all the buying and selling....I just need someone at the other end of the system to buy all the stuff I put together ... then there would be no end to this habit


----------



## Boozer (Oct 9, 2015)

If you stuff a 288/390 top end into a 372 somehow and create a monster...your
inbox will be full!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 9, 2015)

That's pretty much the only thing I'm afraid of!


----------



## Derf (Oct 9, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be there. Just booked the cross sound ferry.
> 
> Will there be a "buy and sell" corral? Or is that just poor form?
> 
> I'm always looking for more saws and have a few I'd like to trade/sell.


I'll be in Brentwood and will also need to take that ferry. Can you tell me if it's necessary to book it in advance or can you just show up? Any chance I can meet to share a ride? 



mels said:


> Paid for ferry ticket sure sounds like a commit to be there, looking forward to seeing ya Al.
> 
> Buy sell trade lend give-away whatever, it's good. I'll have tags if anyone wants to hang 'em on whatever it is they want to get rid of (no pets, kids or Mother-in-law's though...) If you're looking for something, maybe write up a wanted list on a slab of cardboard and post it alongside your stuff. Bring whatever fits, make sure you have room to take it all Home!



I have a '99 372xp I'm thinking of selling. I just don't use it much with the 372xpw. I'd bring it to save on shipping costs but I will only have so much room in my car.


----------



## steve147 (Oct 12, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I wish I knew of some. I've been wondering if maybe on the shore near the marinas?
> Not sure though.


It looks like Moran's Service Center on Rt2 in Preston sells Sunoco Standard (110 octane, 0% E) at the pumps. Not too far away from Norwich but not sure of their operating hours.


----------



## Boozer (Oct 12, 2015)

They have long hours, gassed up there many times going to/from Foxwoods casino.
Racing fuel...expensive but ethanol free.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 12, 2015)

Not sure I'd want to run racing fuel in my saws.... Too bad they don't have reg pump fuel ethanol free...


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 12, 2015)

if anyone is coming from New Hampshire, maybe they could bring some?


----------



## drf255 (Oct 13, 2015)

Whoever is coming from anyplace with EFree, bring as much as you can. 

I think we'd all be interested. 

Is there a focus on what we should bring?

I'm bringing a couple of stock classics, a couple of my home ported hack jobs, and maybe a masterminded 066. 

If Derf rides with me, I may have a bit less room. 

I'm also gonna try to bring a few containers for (Hopeful) EFree.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, and also the burgers and dogs.

With this be an "Ethanol Free" event, or only in the gasoline?

Whoever hits the "E" has to be done using a saw though, period.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 13, 2015)

never been to a chainsaw GTG, but I've been to others of this type, one thing we always forget... NAMETAGS .... this is REALLY important to know who's who and big enough for our online handle and name


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 13, 2015)

And a Camera to document the event!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 13, 2015)

drf255 said:


> With this be an "Ethanol Free" event, or only in the gasoline?
> 
> Whoever hits the "E" has to be done using a saw though, period.


I have no problem with responsible drinking. [emoji481] But like you said, after your done running saws. I don't want to see anyone get hurt.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 13, 2015)

What's the head count so far?


----------



## mels (Oct 13, 2015)

Della and the dealer and a dog named Jake and a cat named Kalamazoo 

So, 4 so far 

But the cat was cool...


----------



## redray46 (Oct 13, 2015)

Me and you and a dog named Boo,traveling and living off the land!!
I count three!Cool dog,cool old song!
I am still trying to get out of a conflict,so I can attend.
RR


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm gonna do my best to make it but it may be a night before decision. Life all too often gets in the way of having fun these days...


----------



## drf255 (Oct 13, 2015)

Are we talking 10,25,50.....?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm planning to be there, baring any family emergencies.

I'll bring all my toys, and if anyone is interested in a like new 20" Sugi Hara bar (shihl mount), for about $60, let me know.


----------



## mels (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey Al, 
I know you're trying to get some semblence of a headcount for chow. Unless some guys have PM'd Dan, as far as I know the only ones are those who've posted here. Don't stress about it, we'll have plenty there more so with whatever you end up bringing.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 15, 2015)

Exactly Mel.

By what I'm seeing here, and factoring in some stragglers, we're looking to be around 25 strong.


----------



## mels (Oct 15, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Exactly Mel.
> 
> By what I'm seeing here, and factoring in some stragglers, we're looking to be around 25 strong.



That would be a great turnout!


----------



## drf255 (Oct 15, 2015)

My buddy that coming with me is bringing the 038Mag he bought new from dealer in the late 80's early 90's. Brazilian saw. A good example to look at for any resto guys. He hasn't even adjusted the carb yet. Wears a 28" all its life.

It's a worksaw though, not a shelf queen, though it's used little.

I believe he paid around $1000 then for the saw. May have receipt, that kinda guy. 

I'd say he's got his money's worth from it.


----------



## mels (Oct 15, 2015)

Cool. Partial to the 038, looking forward to seeing your buds Al


----------



## Derf (Oct 16, 2015)

drf255 said:


> My buddy ... is bringing the 038Mag he bought new from dealer in the late 80's early 90's...It's a worksaw ... though it's used little... I believe he paid around $1000 then for the saw...I'd say he's got his money's worth from it.



Is it possible to get your $1000 worth of use out of a saw if it's little used? Lol. Would still like to see/hear/run it.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 16, 2015)

25 years of cutting an occasional tree that he felled while landscaping. Sits in back seat of pickup while snow plowing in case a tree across the road.

And stumps. Lots of them. What he bought it for.

Goes through a 28" ES bar every 4 years.

I guess I consider this "little" for the infamous 038M. One of the most overbuilt saws Stihl ever made. 

So at $40 a year (for a saw that starts on the third pull every time), I think he got his money's worth.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 17, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Posted a short video to my thread about the 262 coming back from Randy (Mastermind Worksaws) thought I'd share here.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...om-vacation-in-tennessee.285746/#post-5541410
> 
> ...


What size bar and chain type will you be running?

I think a lot of us would like to fit our saws with the same combo and see how much we lose by in timed cuts.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 17, 2015)

72lgx072g for me.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> 72lgx072g for me.


How bout in English.


----------



## malk315 (Oct 18, 2015)

I run the same setup as Mattyo essentially. Mine is 73LGX with 72 drive links so its 0.058 bar Mattyo sounds like 0.050 with 72LGX. This is standard 3/8 pitch non safety Oregon chain. Common stuff around here. They make the Husky branded stuff I believe.

Bar is Oregon powermatch plus solid with sprocket tip 20" bar is a favorite for that saw. Small mount.

Still stuck in Shanghai. If I'm home and awake I'll be at the CT GTG! With the 262, 372, 350 and maybe the murder 346.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 18, 2015)

sorry i had this all typed out hours earlier but I guess it didn't post

oregon branded chain, lgx type, 20" bar, 72 drive link, .050 gauge, 3/8 pitch, full chisel. or, if you ebay it 72lgx072g. try getting them in a 10 pack, they are around $145 for ten... which is a killer deal I think. 



malk, if you got your xtorq, I got the same saw but modded, should be fun to see if mine sucks or not hehe


----------



## drf255 (Oct 18, 2015)

Changed the bar on the 038 yesterday. Some corrections. 

Bought in 1994 for $1180 (ouch). Has original owners manual and the Stihl brochure from 1994 showing all the models available at that time. Highly cool to browse through. 

Interestingly enough, the 038M is listed as "more power without more weight at only 15lbs".


----------



## malk315 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mattyo I watched your YouTube video going through the 262 you had cool. The 262 is great but both my brother and I agree the 372 just cuts so nice with 24" bar. Always enjoy getting that saw into good sized wood with a freshly filed chain. Been thinking about a muffler mod for it but even stock the sound of the 372 idling has that nice rumble like a Chevy engine with big cam rough idle.

Fingers crossed I'm home in time to make Nov 7th.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 18, 2015)

glad you liked the vid 

my issue with the 262 is the availability of parts. I'm worried that stuff will be unavailable soon, and with the 372, it seems like there will be parts for many years to come. so, I'm less concerned with performance as I am with maintainability. still, I want to see if what I'm doing is cool or not.... I've only put together a couple dozen saws, and ported maybe a dozen or so. so i'm not sure if I'm getting much gains or not. will be fun to run against a mm 262 and a stock 372. see ya there!


----------



## Big_6 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hopefully so.
The freeze is putting a damper on things here in NJ. 
I'll get my 038m2 up and running with a mild home woods porting, mm and gasket delete. I hope to put it up against "the MMWS 044M" coming from a specialist in TN!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 19, 2015)

I plan to have both my 044s there, the stock one running RSL 20" and the MMWS one with 28" RSLH. Put 661 R dogs on the ported one, which makes it a real nice light wt felling/stumping saw.

Should be a fun time.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 19, 2015)

At this point my aim is to have a rebuilt 394xp there for sale. Its in a box right now, but coming together soon 



chassis is decked by 26 thousanths or so, we'll check squish maybe tomorrow and see where it ended up 


Of course I'll have a few other things there too  my ported 350 is running fine, and i'll bring along my ported 372 for giggles too. 

oh, and at present, my dad has commited to come, so thats two dentists in the same place!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 19, 2015)

Just in case anyone is temper by photos of a ported 394xp...





Not touching the transfers...just a little work on in and out


----------



## drf255 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 19, 2015)

If it runs...yes!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm really tryin boys to have this saw ready to go by the GTG... I really thought I had all the stuff bought for it. nope... carb bolts are wrong, no flywheel shroud, ... its amazing how small parts will hold you up forever from getting a saw together. I'm going to put a 28" brandy new B&C on this guy... so if someone wants it at the gtg... gonna bring $$  

at this point I doubt my hybrid has a chance of being ready... need to sell the 394 to fund the hybrid


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 22, 2015)

A little over 2 weeks away. Looking to get a count of those coming.
I think this is everyone that has expressed interest. If you are coming please copy and paste and add a star next to your name. If I missed you add your name. And if you cannot make it scratch your name out.
Thanks

So far 
*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels
Mattyo
Drf255 and friend
Derf
MustangMike
Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315 
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 22, 2015)

*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
Drf255 and friend
Derf
MustangMike
Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315 
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 22, 2015)

RI Chevy. *


----------



## drf255 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
MustangMike
*Richevy (fixed for ya)
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## mels (Oct 22, 2015)

I believe my Brother Bruce is coming as well, don't know how to copy and paste the list from my phone so if someone could add Bruce B to the list I'd appreciate it.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels & Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
MustangMike
*Richevy (fixed for ya)
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 22, 2015)

Affirmative.


----------



## malk315 (Oct 22, 2015)

I won't know if I'm making it until I am on a plane out if Shanghai. You will be the first to know if I land in Boston! So I'll have to have a star with another star next to it for now I guess !

Fingers crossed.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels & Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2015)

Just a thought here. Let me first start by saying that I am not looking for free labor or anything like that, but I saw this on a few other GTG threads. Would anyone be interested in doing the work or seeing a chainsaw rebuild on the spot? I have a Stihl 029 that I was thinking of redoing with the Bailey's 039 NWR upgrade. Makes the 029 into a 039, or a 290 into a 390. If a member that is attending has the capabilities to do this type or rebuild, I would be willing to provide the saw and buy the 390 NWR bolt on engine upgrade with the plug. 
As I said, just a thought here. It could be sort of a little rivalry amongst group get togethers on the forum here. Other groups have made videos and timed the rebuild. 
Let me know either way so I have the time to get the engine parta needed.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 23, 2015)

someone wanted me to go over how to set up a degree wheel and get timing numbers, so I don't mind doing that, I just need to find a saw to do that on hehe

i might suggest not doing an 029 to start... for me, thats kind a complex saw to take apart. a husky 350 would be much simpler of a rebuild if anyone has a candidate saw. I can bring my dremel and do a little port and polish as well on the spot.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 23, 2015)

i'll put up a few bids on parts saws on the bay and maybe one of them i'll get for demo purpose... and then when Leeha gets there he can tell me how to really do it


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> i'll put up a few bids on parts saws on the bay and maybe one of them i'll get for demo purpose... and then when Leeha gets there he can tell me how to really do it


I've got saws that need to come apart. Your welcome to use one of them for demo purposes.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Just a thought here. Let me first start by saying that I am not looking for free labor or anything like that, but I saw this on a few other GTG threads. Would anyone be interested in doing the work or seeing a chainsaw rebuild on the spot? I have a Stihl 029 that I was thinking of redoing with the Bailey's 039 NWR upgrade. Makes the 029 into a 039, or a 290 into a 390. If a member that is attending has the capabilities to do this type or rebuild, I would be willing to provide the saw and buy the 390 NWR bolt on engine upgrade with the plug.
> As I said, just a thought here. It could be sort of a little rivalry amongst group get togethers on the forum here. Other groups have made videos and timed the rebuild.
> Let me know either way so I have the time to get the engine parta needed.


Took me a couple hours last one I did. I'm sure I won't have time but I'll walk you through it and help where needed if you want to do it. It's worth it!


----------



## Derf (Oct 23, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> someone wanted me to go over how to set up a degree wheel and get timing numbers, so I don't mind doing that, I just need to find a saw to do that on hehe
> 
> i might suggest not doing an 029 to start... for me, thats kind a complex saw to take apart. a husky 350 would be much simpler of a rebuild if anyone has a candidate saw. I can bring my dremel and do a little port and polish as well on the spot.



I have a 353 I need to get numbers on. It's already apart. I need to get timing numbers for a baseline before I cut the case and turn the cylinder base down some. But I need a piston stop to set my TDC and to print out my degree wheel and mount it on something suitable that I can attach it to the flywheel. If you could help me get the Vaseline timing numbers I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

Derf said:


> I have a 353 I need to get numbers on. It's already apart. I need to get timing numbers for a baseline before I cut the case and turn the cylinder base down some. But I need a piston stop to set my TDC and to print out my degree wheel and mount it on something suitable that I can attach it to the flywheel. If you could help me get the Vaseline timing numbers I'd appreciate it.


Vaseline huh? Lol


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

So looks like 9 confirmed so far. Plus I've got a few local guys that want to come that I'm trying to lock down an answer from.
*Paragon Builder (me)
*Mels & Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull


----------



## drf255 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hope you're all hungry. 

I'll be there with 64 burgers, 55 hot dogs. 200 pieces of cheese, 5 gallons of mix, 3 saws and one annoyingly talkative large friend.


----------



## Derf (Oct 23, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Vaseline huh? Lol


Fuggin autocorrect! It was spose to be "baseline"


----------



## Derf (Oct 23, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> So looks like 9 confirmed so far. Plus I've got a few local guys that want to come that I'm trying to lock down an answer from.
> *Paragon Builder (me)
> *Mels & Bruce B
> *Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
> ...



I can't asterisk my name yet, but it's looking good that I will be able to go.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

Derf said:


> Fuggin autocorrect! It was spose to be "baseline"


Yup, gotta watch it...
Are you definitely coming? I'll add a star next to your name.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 23, 2015)

Answered before I asked.. Lol


----------



## drf255 (Oct 23, 2015)

Derf, u rolling with me?


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 23, 2015)

I can get numbers for the 353...or 372 or 394 any of those type husky saws...no prob 

I'll bring tools


----------



## mels (Oct 23, 2015)

I can field strip and reassemble a 1911, an M16 and an M60 in pretty respectable time still, lol


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Took me a couple hours last one I did. I'm sure I won't have time but I'll walk you through it and help where needed if you want to do it. It's worth it!


Thanks for the offer. I don't really have the experience or the expertise to conduct the change.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 23, 2015)

Derf said:


> I have a 353 I need to get numbers on. It's already apart. I need to get timing numbers for a baseline before I cut the case and turn the cylinder base down some. But I need a piston stop to set my TDC and to print out my degree wheel and mount it on something suitable that I can attach it to the flywheel. If you could help me get the Vaseline timing numbers I'd appreciate it.



no problem


----------



## Derf (Oct 24, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Derf, u rolling with me?



If I can go, I'll take you up on the offer for transporting me and two saws.


----------



## Derf (Oct 24, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I can get numbers for the 353...or 372 or 394 any of those type husky saws...no prob
> 
> I'll bring tools



Thanks. Pics of the tools?


----------



## drf255 (Oct 24, 2015)

Being it looks like we will be under 15 guys, we should start a group PM for what saws people are bringing for sale and asking prices. 

If you're bringing a saw to run and it may be for sale, that's a different animal.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 24, 2015)

Derf said:


> Thanks. Pics of the tools?



I have a YouTube channel ...link in sig.

I think I have a shop tour at the end of my 350 bids
...lemme get a link.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 24, 2015)

Toward the end I do a mini shop tour.

Maybe one day I'll do a better one


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 24, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Being it looks like we will be under 15 guys, we should start a group PM for what saws people are bringing for sale and asking prices.
> 
> If you're bringing a saw to run and it may be for sale, that's a different animal.



Yes!


I'm going to have a ported 394 for sale...come hell or high water...still waiting on some parts.

I'll have my 350 there to run and 372 ...and 262xp


----------



## drf255 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm bringing an MS260 I ported that I will sell at cost if someone is interested. 

The fun for me is in the work. If I can get my money back its fine with me. 

I'm also bringing an 036 I ported that they'll have to "pry from my dead cold hands". Not for sale.


----------



## Boozer (Oct 24, 2015)

I hope next Saturday dawns like today fellas, damn near perfect!

Edit: Saturday after next, blew right over Halloween!


----------



## drf255 (Oct 24, 2015)

The 026 I'm bringing


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice. Sounds better in cut at full throttle than it does when it is out of the wood.
Can I ask how much you are asking for it?


----------



## drf255 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not sure. Have to add my costs up. 

It has a flat cut piston, a new WT194 carb, AM covers, 225 psi right now. Turning 15,300 in video. It rose to 16,800 when I popped the air filter off and was 4 stroking hard still. A metal filter would make it scream. 

I used an old piston that had a few carbon lines on it. So it looks scored a bit but it ain't. Running single top ring 

I planned on putting a brand new 16" rollomatic in 3/8 on it for the GTG with a square chain. That cost me another $85 with the sprocket. 

I'd cut a new piston anytime the buyer would want for free, just shipping. 

I kinda like the saw though.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 24, 2015)

Coming together ...024 squish...


----------



## Boozer (Oct 24, 2015)

Matty I'm behind you succeeding in this 100% (who else is posting build updates at 3:48am?)
and meeting you in two weeks. Your cylinder looked GREAT btw (picture you posted earlier)
don't let the naysayers get to you. When you figure out stuffing that engine into a 372 your
going to have a lot of people pm-ing you! Funny how saws get under your skin and become an
obsession. 

Looking to run your ported 372. I hope juttree can make it, good guy I met via AS who ported my
stuff. Randy & Brad have inspired plenty of people and I feel good things will come of that.
I'm going to bring my ported 460 & 391, both run great! I will get a 372 at some point soon.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 24, 2015)

That's right...yeah!!! It says 190!

Thanks boozer ...we will meet soon!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 25, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Not sure. Have to add my costs up.
> 
> It has a flat cut piston, a new WT194 carb, AM covers, 225 psi right now. Turning 15,300 in video. It rose to 16,800 when I popped the air filter off and was 4 stroking hard still. A metal filter would make it scream.
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see how this saw compared to Mels 024 hybrid with a 026 top end. And I may be interested if I'm impressed with it. I could use a 50cc screamer. But my dads 260 and 261 just don't do it for me. I still prefer my husky 55. But maybe I could be converted...


----------



## mels (Oct 25, 2015)

16k+ is definitely a screamer. Holy cow.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 25, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I'm interested to see how this saw compared to Mels 024 hybrid with a 026 top end. And I may be interested if I'm impressed with it. I could use a 50cc screamer. But my dads 260 and 261 just don't do it for me. I still prefer my husky 55. But maybe I could be converted...


Can pretty much guarantee it doesn't come near Mel's. 

I'd bet on that.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 25, 2015)

That's almost Formula 1 RPM's. Lol


----------



## mels (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh, I don't know Al. This little hotrod 024 Randy built is alive, like when you run it you can "feel" it kind of alive but don't discount your 026's capabilities. It sounds like it's definitely no slouch!

Recently purchased a 16" Sugi bar in .325 .050 from another member here for it. Now if I could only find some RS chain for it I'd be a happy camper. My friends at the local Stihlership don't have spools of RS in that size. Had them make up a couple 67DL loops of Oregon 20LP(?) for me to get me by, but I really want the RS. They're going to see if their distributor carries the 25' spool that Baileys sells and if so, if they can beat Baileys price. Either way, I plan on buying a spool if I can't find a few loops of RS and make 'em up myself at their shop.

Bar came with a couple chains, one a new in box Carlton which is on the saw now.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm thinking of throwing a 16" 3/8 on mine with some RS and square chain.

I'll bring a metal filter for mine as well.

Still waiting on my Baileys order. They seem to have the slowest shipping.

Will be interesting to see how this little saw performs with 3/8.

Wondering if it will slow it down or not.

Will be fun to experiment at the gtg.

Anyway, if mine performs anything like yours does, it's to Randy's credit. He walked me through the entire build and I used all of his trade secrets which he readily divulged. Great guy.


----------



## mels (Oct 26, 2015)

drf255 said:


> ...Great guy.



I've met and become friendly with a handful of guys here at AS and in my experience thusfar you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone more laid-back, genuine and willing to help than Randy Evans. Definitely, a great guy.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Oct 26, 2015)

mels said:


> Recently purchased a 16" Sugi bar in .325 .050 from another member here for it. Now if I could only find some RS chain for it I'd be a happy camper. My friends at the local Stihlership don't have spools of RS in that size. Had them make up a couple 67DL loops of Oregon 20LP(?) for me to get me by, but I really want the RS. They're going to see if their distributor carries the 25' spool that Baileys sells and if so, if they can beat Baileys price. Either way, I plan on buying a spool if I can't find a few loops of RS and make 'em up myself at their shop.



Contact the Stihl dealer in Scotland, CT
(860) 456-8062

Great people and a real saw shop, not a lawn mower dealer that carries chainsaws. 

Take Care


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 26, 2015)

lived here most of my life... never heard of Scotland, CT ... 

just so everyone knows, we have a Daniel, CT too, and a Thompson ... and I believe we even have a town FOR SALE ... Johnsonville CT


----------



## malk315 (Oct 26, 2015)

Matty I grew up in Portland, CT and used to sell parts to Wayne carini who is the guy on chasing classic cars on discovery. F40 motor sports / continental auto body in Portland on route 66 now I believe. Now I'm a Masshole !

So excited to see a CT GTG thanks again to paragon and mels for hosting.

Fingers still crossed I can get the hell outta Shanghai! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 26, 2015)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Contact the Stihl dealer in Scotland, CT
> (860) 456-8062
> 
> Great people and a real saw shop, not a lawn mower dealer that carries chainsaws.
> ...


And only 10 min from the GTG!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Oct 26, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> And only 10 min from the GTG!



99% sure,

Once you start doing your saw business with them, you'll never go elsewhere.

Take Care


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Oct 26, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> lived here most of my life... never heard of Scotland, CT ...



That's cause it's in Windham County

As far as the rest of CT is concerned, we don't exist.

Take Care


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 26, 2015)

Swamp Yankee said:


> 99% sure,
> 
> Once you start doing your saw business with them, you'll never go elsewhere.
> 
> Take Care


Yup they are good people. Had a stretch where my 10 year old niece could sharpen a chain better, but they canned that guy.
I should go invite Jason to come.


----------



## mels (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the lead, just got off the horn with "Tom, the Monday guy" there in Scotland. They have the RS super in .325 .050, around 24 bucks a 67DL loop made up. 

Good lead, Tom was real easy to talk to and said if I was interested in buying what they had left on that spool to call back tomorrow and talk to Jason.

Asked my local guy to check into the 25' spool of it, will give him a call or stop by this afternoon to see what he came up with. If it's a no-go, I'll see what Jason can do for me with that partial spool he has.

Cool.


----------



## juttree (Oct 26, 2015)

Even though I'm not the most social guy, I'd love to make this GTG but I highly doubt I can with all the work we've got and winter closing in (sorry Boozer). If Boozer (Marcello) has the room I'll send a few saws up with him for people to run. I'm sure whatever MM and Snelling saws that are there in their class will blow them out of the water but I'm happy with them.


----------



## mels (Oct 26, 2015)

Wallingford is right around the corner. Stop by for a couple hours, see what all is going on have a couple burgers and head back out.


----------



## juttree (Oct 26, 2015)

mels said:


> Wallingford is right around the corner. Stop by for a couple hours, see what all is going on have a couple burgers and head back out.


We'll see mels, I do have a LOT of pressure at work, a wife in nursing school, and a 5yr old daughter so my free time is hard to come by. I'm not whining about it but it's tough to get away. I haven't gone out just for fun in quite a few years, besides family vacations (2yrs ago).


----------



## mels (Oct 27, 2015)

I think we can all relate to that, man. I'd like to tell you it'll get easier, but...


----------



## drf255 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol. 

Try 4 kids in 5 years and two businesses. 

Need to say fugit every now and then and consume alcohol appropriately. 

That being said, haven't gone deer hunting with the boys in over 10 years and this GTG is a first for me.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm done at 2 kids. They run me around plenty. Speaking of kids, have to ask, is the GTG a family thing? or are we having an all adult day? dunno why I didn't bring this up earlier.

another reminder, NAME TAGS NEEDED!


----------



## mels (Oct 27, 2015)

Dan and I haven't spoken about it, but as a parent myself (29, 28, 26 & 18) I think that this being our first go at this we should consider keeping it an 18-up event. 

Most of us like kids, and having them around. That said, keeping an eye on the younger ones around log piles, equipment, etc... might take away from the parents' enjoyment and if they end up hurt it'll take away from everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 27, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Try 4 kids in 5 years and two businesses.
> 
> ...


13, 10, 8, and 1
Two and a half jobs
Need to make some time to consume .................
Last time I went to the movies was back in the early 90's
Still havent been able to make any GTG's though

Be carefull driving back ............ the ferry will break it up nicely, but the Conn state hoopies are very watchfull


----------



## drf255 (Oct 27, 2015)

Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## juttree (Oct 27, 2015)

See, that's why you'll NEVER hear me whine or complain about how tough I have it, there's ALWAYS someone who has it a lot harder than I do.


----------



## Boozer (Oct 27, 2015)

Justin I'm just swinging by and loading your ass up! 3/4 hours and you'll be back home...maybe 5 tops!
We talked gtg & now we're going! You got nearly two weeks to sort matters out.

Just ran the 460 you did for me this morning and the damn thing scares me!


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 27, 2015)

Now imagine a 460 motor on a 372 chassis  muhahah


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Justin I'm just swinging by and loading your ass up! 3/4 hours and you'll be back home...maybe 5 tops!
> We talked gtg & now we're going! You got nearly two weeks to sort matters out.
> 
> Just ran the 460 you did for me this morning and the damn thing scares me!




Sounds like something I have to see!!!


----------



## juttree (Oct 27, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Justin I'm just swinging by and loading your ass up! 3/4 hours and you'll be back home...maybe 5 tops!
> We talked gtg & now we're going! You got nearly two weeks to sort matters out.
> 
> Just ran the 460 you did for me this morning and the damn thing scares me!


How about this Marcello, I promise I'll go if I'm not working. You would be in wood heaven at the condo complex we're working on now, 120 or so mature, good sized white and green ash trees all removals thanks to EAB (emerald ash borer). None of them are drops, thanks to a brand spanking new roads, curbs, and driveways. Somehow we have to squeeze all the regular work in between. 
We were told not to let anyone take the wood, not even the people that live there. I feel bad cause people have been asking like crazy. These board members are nuts.


----------



## powerking (Oct 27, 2015)

......Things are looking up for a visit....I won't be able to stay to long, got the niece's bday party later that afternoon, but surely would love to stop on up for a soda!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 27, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Who's bringing the beer?


I'll have some beer here. What do you prefer?


----------



## drf255 (Oct 27, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I'll have some beer here. What do you prefer?


The cold wet kind.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 27, 2015)

drf255 said:


> The cold wet kind.


[emoji106]


----------



## drf255 (Oct 28, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> 13, 10, 8, *and 1*


Oops!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 28, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Oops!


Yeah ......... the 4th and the 3rd were "accidental" ! (too close to the second one, 15 months apart)



juttree said:


> See, that's why you'll NEVER hear me whine or complain about how tough I have it, there's ALWAYS someone who has it a lot harder than I do.


My mistake then ....... didnt come out like I wanted if thats how it was read.

I think drf and I both know that if it were a spittin contest, I come out behind him. Its harder to have 4 kids close together, and punching a clock is easier than owning a business, and he has had 2 businesses.

I was trying to point out that him and I have a few more things in common


----------



## Sierradmax (Oct 28, 2015)

I might make this one. I missed Lee's earlier as I was oconus for a couple months. I'm scheduled to leave again around the 7th so we'll see. I've been working on a 3120xp project for a year now and it's giving me grief. Could use some help massaging it.

I might have some spikes for a couple saws to give away.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 28, 2015)

Sierradmax said:


> I might make this one. I missed Lee's earlier as I was oconus for a couple months. I'm scheduled to leave again around the 7th so we'll see. I've been working on a 3120xp project for a year now and it's giving me grief. Could use some help massaging it.
> 
> I might have some spikes for a couple saws to give away.


Great! I'm sure we could get that saw sorted out. And I would love to run a 3120[emoji41]


----------



## drf255 (Oct 28, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Yeah ......... the 4th and the 3rd were "accidental" ! (too close to the second one, 15 months apart)
> 
> 
> My mistake then ....... didnt come out like I wanted if thats how it was read.
> ...


I hope we are all joking here. There's no contest. 

Point is, gotta just enjoy sometimes cause life is the journey, not the destination. 

I'm the most guilty of all for not stopping to smell the roses. I pretty much do nothing but work.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

I hear ya, was a single parent of 2 GIRLS for 4 years, while also working 2 jobs to try and make ends meet and pay for college costs.

Glad that is all far behind now and I can enjoy being a Grandpa.

Back then, just when I thought I had it real bad, there was a guy in another department who had a daughter about the same age as my older one. She came home from HS one day and complained of a headache, went to bed and died from a brain aneurysm. Made me realize I didn't know how good I had it.

Enjoy life, enjoy the kids, you will blink your eyes and they will be grown.


----------



## juttree (Oct 28, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Yeah ......... the 4th and the 3rd were "accidental" ! (too close to the second one, 15 months apart)
> 
> 
> My mistake then ....... didnt come out like I wanted if thats how it was read.
> ...


I didn't take your post in a bad way Moparmyway, it sounded fine to me. You certainly have a lot more on your plate than I do. I was just saying that I'm not a complainer. Sorry if it sounded wrong.
And just for the sake of not leaving my other kids out, I also have 20 and 23 year old boys.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey, I like your collection...


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2015)

They look like an offensive line all set up like that. Lol
Nice!


----------



## juttree (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I like your collection...


You got some beauties in the lineup also. When you have too many saws to choose from, it's a good problem to have. I have a 390xp that I want to open up but I haven't had the time. Right now the 200T and the 460 are in my go to saws.


----------



## drf255 (Oct 30, 2015)

So what's the agenda for the day?

Are we doing timed cuts?

What bar lengths are we running?

Different chain comparisons?

As it stands now, I'm bringing:

Buddies stock 038m with a 28" RS Chain

Stock 10mm 044 with a 28" RS. Very early KS jug and red lever/DP muffler.

Ported 036 with a 20" and RS/Square/Atops filed race chain

Little 260 terror with 16" bar in both 325 and 3/8. Square and round chain.

Burgers, dogs, cheese, one annoyingly talkative large friend, and maybe Derf.

I'd love to try different bars and rims pockets on different saws. Like a 20" on my 260 and a 28" on my 036.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 31, 2015)

I've got 7 and 8 pin rims. As far as agenda, none really, first time so any ideas and I'm all for it. I've been super busy so planning has not been in the cards. I'm just looking forward to a fun day!


----------



## malk315 (Oct 31, 2015)

Unless something goes really wrong next couple days I'll be flying home from Shanghai Thursday. That gives me Friday off to get saws in order and hopefully get there Saturday. I'll be a zombie as its 12 hour time difference and I've been here a month. Lots of coffee and if I'm zorched I'll just enjoy watching you guys run my saws.

Brother is swamped with shrink wrapping boats (side work he does) he might try to shoehorn this in especially if he can see some of Lee's kart racer engine / gear drive big boys.

Fingers still crossed.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 1, 2015)

Is there any list as to what people are bringing? Or any suggestions as to what we can bring so we aren't short in any areas. Please let me know what you may be in need of. Desserts, Appetizers, etc.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 1, 2015)

Beer


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 1, 2015)

Check! Got that. It goes without saying. LOL


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 1, 2015)

Burgers and hotdogs are covered. So maybe some potato salad or pasta salad or garden salad.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok. I'll get some maccaroni salad.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't know why I stopped getting alerts on this thread, but looking forward to Sat.

I'm bringing all 5 saws. Hope we will have name tags so everyone will get to know each other. 

Hope there will be a "timed cut" period.

I can demonstrate square file sharpening if anyone would like me to. Sometimes I get it right, and sometimes I have made mistakes. Discussing my mistakes may help to prevent you from making them.

I will also bring my "Beam Machine" device. Used it to make post & beam out of Ash trees for my hunting cabin. If you guys want a demonstration, we can just take a 4' log (about 18") and attach a 2 X 4 (overhang about 1' on each end). The 2 X 4 must be straight front to back, and level side to side. I use a plumb line to get it straight, and 3" deck screws and shims to attach the 2 X 4 and make it level.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hell ya on both Mike.

In addition, I have an Atops square filing guide I purchased in a moment of complete CAD jonesing.

I can bring that and the files as well.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2015)

I would like to see that, what do they cost???


----------



## drf255 (Nov 2, 2015)

Embarrassed to say, actually.

I thought about making a few. Wanted to use as design


----------



## wcorey (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like I'll be attending, have something else going on early am so may be a getting there a little late.
Have a truck this time so can bring a good number of saws, sounds like there's a lot of interest in ported/modded stuff
so will probably lean towards that theme. 
Might bring some typical stock saws for baseline comparisons against the modded stuff.
Lee and Ambull will have anything for the +6 cube stuff I could bring covered so will probably leave those home.

*Paragon Builder
*Mels & Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey


----------



## drf255 (Nov 2, 2015)

wcorey said:


> Looks like I'll be attending, have something else going on early am so may be a getting there a little late.
> Have a truck this time so can bring a good number of saws, sounds like there's a lot of interest in ported/modded stuff
> so will probably lean towards that theme.
> Might bring some typical stock saws for baseline comparisons against the modded stuff.
> ...


Can you bring your squish cutting device?

I'd like to see it in person.


----------



## Derf (Nov 2, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Can you bring your squish cutting device?
> 
> I'd like to see it in person.



my squish cutting device. 



Wide angle with its mounting apparatus


----------



## Boozer (Nov 2, 2015)

You guys have some cool tools!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 2, 2015)

Derf said:


> View attachment 457954
> my squish cutting device.
> 
> View attachment 457955
> ...


Won't fit in my trunk


----------



## mels (Nov 2, 2015)

*Paragon Builder
*Mels & Wife Cindy
Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey


Things are looking pretty cool, dig how y'all are bringing stuff to check out.

"Burgers dogs and..." sounds good so far. And who doesn't like a good macaroni salad? Cindy will be pumping out some pancakes and maybe waffles for the morning. She had planned on putting together a big ol pot of chili too, but by last-minute request we're heading to Salem the following day to help out at a fundraiser for a young lady with brain cancer, and me Bride thought the chili might be better utilized there at 5 bucks a bowl or something, I don't know. 

If anyone is around on Sunday, head on over to "Hair Power" at 20 Hartford Road in Salem CT. Band, food, roller derby girls, get your hair cut, raise money for this gal, you know the drill. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone, and don't sweat the badges, Dan and I are finishing up a branding iron that says the same "hello my name is ___ " message so that with a grease pencil should just about do it!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 2, 2015)

One of my neighbors is cooking up a pot of baked beans. She's going to come and watch all the fun.


----------



## wcorey (Nov 3, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Can you bring your squish cutting device?
> 
> I'd like to see it in person.



Yeah, I always bring it, over the past couple years has seen probably five gtg's. This time I may even have a hitch mounted vise set up so can demo it 'properly'.

Works well enough as is but I'm sure could be refined/improved, though at this point I'm sort of tired of it as a project so further development has all but ceased.
Was hoping if I refused to make any to distribute and showed it to enough people, someone would pick up where I left off and maybe come up with (and share) some new/better variations... so far no love...


----------



## drf255 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rushing to get my 044 cleaned up for the GTG.

It's BYOF (bring your own fuel) correct?

MelS, gonna take you up on your offer for the gas can. I gotta get down to my storage container and get that buckle Stihl case for you to exchange.

Who's bringing the little orange tuning screwdrivers?


----------



## drf255 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm counting 9 Definites. 10 with Malk.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone bringing any Mtronic/Electronic carbed saws?

Any weather forcast for Saturday?


----------



## malk315 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys if today goes well I'm on a plane tomorrow (Thursday) and time warp and arrive in Boston on Thursday afternoon after 14 hours in the air. Will spend Friday getting saws together. Not definite yet but will post either way tonight.

I'll bring my homelite410 chain vise and sharpening stuff. Just need a vise to hold the chain vise plate if someone has one on a truck or something. 

Fingers still crossed. Holy cow last minute.... I'm on the edge of my seat here.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hope you have a safe flight back.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 3, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Guys if today goes well I'm on a plane tomorrow (Thursday) and time warp and arrive in Boston on Thursday afternoon after 14 hours in the air. Will spend Friday getting saws together. Not definite yet but will post either way tonight.
> 
> I'll bring my homelite410 chain vise and sharpening stuff. Just need a vise to hold the chain vise plate if someone has one on a truck or something.
> 
> ...


I've got a vise here you can use.
Hopefully you can make it!


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 3, 2015)

My 362 C is M-Tronic, it will be there.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 4, 2015)

Good. Thanks


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 4, 2015)

I can have my dad bring his 261 mtronic also.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 4, 2015)

Can we post an address for gps?


----------



## drf255 (Nov 4, 2015)

My muff mod on my 10mm just finished. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 4, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Can we post an address for gps?


From the 1st post:

Saturday, 07 November 2015
Time: Sunrise to Sunset (or so)
Place: 502 Plain Hill Rd., Norwich Connecticut 06360


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice job on the muffler, a Tri Port!


----------



## malk315 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well it seems to have worked out -- I'll be taking my flight tomorrow and should be in Boston in the afternoon.
My saws have been sitting in the garage (with fuel yikes) for like 7+ weeks since I've been here for 5.
I'll get fresh fuel in them to try and clear their throats and see how they are running Friday and get ready to try and get there Saturday.

I'll be a zombie with the time change -- but my goal was to get home for this GTG since it's close by!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 4, 2015)

mels said:


> *Paragon Builder
> *Mels & Wife Cindy
> Bruce B
> *Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
> ...






nametags nametags nametags! 

if you aren't bringing them let me know and i'll get some stickems for our shirts.

looks like the weather will cooperate...awesome!

I did a check on my ported 350 and one of the cylinder head bolts stripped right out.... DOH! retapped at m6 and resealed w/ a new base gasket, ran nice this AM

so my list of saws...

350 ported ...hyway cylinder
262xp ported by me... case decked
372xt ported by me.... case decked
385xp ported by me...case decked
394xp ported by me....case decked

I'll have a few new 20" 72dl 050 lgx chains with a couple 20" large mount and one small mount husky bars. 
I'll also be bringing a 28" bar, 24" bar and maybe even my 36" 

FOR SALE: either my 394xp or my 385xp ... if someone takes a shine to either we'll make a deal
I also have a 28" husky large mount bar that is .058 that i'm likely not going to use because I have a bunch of 050 chains

I'll also have my tools, parts, and timing wheel....maybe even my dremel


----------



## drf255 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> nametags nametags nametags!
> 
> if you aren't bringing them let me know and i'll get some stickems for our shirts.
> 
> ...


Bring a tank of nitrous. 

And on a serious note, a working compression tester. I've had nothing but bad luck with mine. It would be nice to get a comparison reading.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine works...it will be there


----------



## Derf (Nov 5, 2015)

*Mels & Wife Cindy
Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
*Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey

Things are looking better than 75% that I can come, so I'm asterisking my name. I hope drf255 can give me a ride after I take the ferry from Long Island to CT. 

I'd like to bring my 395xp and a 32" bar for the bigger wood fun. I haven't run it yet this season, so hopefully there aren't any gremlins we can't sort out. 

I would also like to bring a 353 (case only) that is in pieces so I can get timing numbers from Mattyo if he'll show me how to attach a degree wheel. I made a piston stop today.

I have a '99 372xp, stock PHO, I'd like to bring too if there's room, but really I'd like to sell it if there is interest. If no interest or room I can leave it behind as Mattyo already is bringing his ported 372xp. If I do bring it and someone wants to use it I would hopefully borrow a bar and chain. 

I'll also bring my compression tester; getting more numbers for comparison against others would be good for me. I can bring some beer and pie too. 

Looking forward to meeting ya'll and running some saws.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 5, 2015)

Derf said:


> Things are looking better than 75% that I can come, so I'm asterisking my name. I hope drf255 can give me a ride *AFTER* I take the ferry from Long Island to CT.


I think I'll know who you are on the ferry. The guy carrying a bunch of chainsaws with noone sitting around him.

If you'd like, I'll meet you in the lot before and you can load them in my jeep. That is, unless you wanna looks like that texan massacre guy....


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 5, 2015)

Any weather forcast? Overcast in the low 50's?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Any weather forcast? Overcast in the low 50's?


Saturday 11/07 *10*% / *0* in
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 60s. Temperature falling to around 50 in the afternoon. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent. Thank you sir.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 5, 2015)

Derf said:


> *Mels & Wife Cindy
> Bruce B
> *Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
> *Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
> ...


I've got bars and chains. My father in law may be interested in that 372.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 5, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I think I'll know who you are on the ferry. The guy carrying a bunch of chainsaws with noone sitting around him.
> 
> If you'd like, I'll meet you in the lot before and you can load them in my jeep. That is, unless you wanna looks like that texan massacre guy....


Lol!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 5, 2015)

Took the day off tomorrow to get set up! Can't believe it's here already... Looking forward to meeting all of you. It's looking like a great weather day too!


----------



## Derf (Nov 5, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I think I'll know who you are on the ferry. The guy carrying a bunch of chainsaws with noone sitting around him.
> 
> If you'd like, I'll meet you in the lot before and you can load them in my jeep. That is, unless you wanna looks like that texan massacre guy....


That is too funny! Thanks, I'll PM you for time/location details and to give you my phone number. I don't want to scare any women or children. 



Paragon Builder said:


> I've got bars and chains. My father in law may be interested in that 372.



Ok, if he says he's interested I'll bring it along so you can look/see.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

I might be interested in the 372 also . do you have a price in mind . how about some pics of it too


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 5, 2015)

Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can make it. My morning is booked so the earliest I could get there would likely be after 1:00 (I'm at least an hour away), and even that would be pushing it. If anything changes before tomorrow night I'll let y'all know.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

If I make it I may have 2 Saws for sale a 288 ported and a 044 mmws .


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

Any interest ?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 5, 2015)

Who ported the 288?


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

Tri955 I think


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

Dan if I do make it do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 5, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Dan if I do make it do you need me to bring anything?


Maybe some dessert or snacks.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 5, 2015)

I can try


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 5, 2015)

Derf said:


> *
> 
> I'd like to bring my 395xp and a 32" bar for the bigger wood fun. I haven't run it yet this season, so hopefully there aren't any gremlins we can't sort out.
> 
> ...



I'll be there all day, and we can play with numbers as much as you like!

I'll have a few bars to play with as well, would be run to run the 395 against my ported 394. i'll have a 36" bar if there is some really big wood


----------



## malk315 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm home and recovering from 14 hour flight. Taking tomorrow off and plan to be there with MMWS 262XP, 372XP x-torq stock, and a 350. I'll bring my homelite410 fabricated chain vise to try out.

See you guys Saturday. Put an asterisk next to my name I should be there!


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk315 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd be happy to chip in some bucks for food as I don't have much to bring. Would also like to contribute to the cancer fund Sunday. Won't be around Sunday but can leave some advanced funds!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 5, 2015)

Man...I'm pumped! Very excited....promise to be there early....bright eyed and bushy tailed!


----------



## malk315 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm gonna shoot for early too. With the time change I'll probably be up at 4:00 am to make that easy! Nothing like some muffler modded saws to we wake up the neighbors.

My brother won't make it but will try and snag the murder 346 if I see him tomorrow. That is an OE with NE piston and cylinder and muff mod setup by nmurph here on AS.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll be rolling in around 9. New London Ferry 7am departure from Orient Point NY.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Mels & Wife Cindy
Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
*Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Redray *
Not sure if I am taking the ferry or driving the long way round,but looks like I will be able to make my first GTG!! I did not read every post but saw something about goodies and salads being needed??Let me know what to bring.
Anybody need any Echo top handle saws or parts,I am overrun with the little ankle biters,and can let them go really cheap. I also have 4-5 big old Mac saws I would like to get rid of,and interest let me know.

Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

redray46 said:


> *Mels & Wife Cindy
> Bruce B
> *Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
> *Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
> ...


Glad you can come! 
As far as food, how about goodies. 
I know my two brothers and at least one friend are looking for top handles. So bring them if you can.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Glad you can come!
> As far as food, how about goodies.
> I know my two brothers and at least one friend are looking for top handles. So bring them if you can.


Bringing them them all is not practical,I must have at least 30 Echos a bunch of Stihl 192T's,2 Dolmars and a Tanka,all top handles !
RR


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

redray46 said:


> Bringing them them all is not practical,I must have at least 30 Echos a bunch of Stihl 192T's,2 Dolmars and a Tanka,all top handles !
> RR


Well now that sure is a lot of top handle saws!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Are they runners or all need some work?


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Are they runners or all need some work?


I consider them all parts saws as I have not had a chance to do anything but put them on my rack.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok. What are you looking to get for them?


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I know my two brothers and at least one friend are looking for top handles.



Have a wood delivery tomorrow,

Probably won't make the GTG. However, if any are interested, I have a MS200T going up for sale.
Not a shelf queen, but a strong runner.

Take Care


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Have a wood delivery tomorrow,
> 
> Probably won't make the GTG. However, if any are interested, I have a MS200T going up for sale.
> Not a shelf queen, but a strong runner.
> ...


Is this you?


Stihl MS200T Chainsaw $450
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5284288437.html


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

I will be bringing a bunch of Echos ,and Stihl 192 top handles,some real rough parts saws,some fixable,all going for good prices.
I also have 4 Mac anchors,err I mean collector magnesium(LOL) to get rid of,if anyone is interested let me know as the truck is loaded already,but I could add them with a little repacking.
Macs I have;
2 of 3-25 
1 of 1 -42
one of 55
RR


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

redray46 said:


> I will be bringing a bunch of Echos ,and Stihl 192 top handles,some real rough parts saws,some fixable,all going for good prices.
> I also have 4 Mac anchors,err I mean collector magnesium(LOL) to get rid of,if anyone is interested let me know as the truck is loaded already,but I could add them with a little repacking.
> Macs I have;
> 2 of 3-25
> ...


I'd like a few sub-$100 Dolmar 7900's, Husky 346"s and Stihl 361/2's. The shinier the better. I'll add $5 if the pistons still have the machine lines....


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

Are we having a get together or a swap meet? Lol


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Are we having a get together or a swap meet? Lol


What are the rules of a GTG?


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

Good question.
Meet and Greet!
Put names and faces to screen names.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Are we having a get together or a swap meet? Lol


Hopefully both!Nate of Black Dog chainsaws(Iowa) said bring trade goods,so thats what i'm doing!!


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

No problem. I was just funnin.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm most excited about putting faces w/ names... will be cool to meet the folks on here. 

2ndly, hopefully I can help fix some stuff and learn some fixit tips in the meantime!

3rdly, want to see if my saws are any good... like... at all

4rthly, gotta sell this 394! or maybe my ported 385 depending on who is interested in what


----------



## mels (Nov 6, 2015)

Al, as far as rules, if it ain't illegal immoral or fattening, it ain't allowed. Lol

By the by, even though no one mentioned it, maybe I should head into town and grab a box of sticky-back name badges.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

I believe the name tags are already covered. Someone mentioned it a few pages back. Lol


----------



## redray46 (Nov 6, 2015)

If anyone has any Stihl ms 441 parts I can use a bunch of stuff.
thanks
RR


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

drf255 said:


> What are the rules of a GTG?


Have fun! Meet some good people. Accelerate our CAD!!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

name tags what an idea why didn't I think of that!##


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm heading to the store any request for drinks?
Besides the beer... That goes without saying!


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

Usually, the only rules are 1) Don't cut yourself, & 2) Don't cut anyone else.

As long as everyone is safe, they are usually pretty open.

Chains are sharpened, Filters are clean, saws are gassed, directions are printed ....


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

Gotta load up all the parts i got... YIKES. 

I'm bringing my suture kit just in case, DRF255 can help if needed


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

as long as there is coffee tomorrow...we're good on drinks


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

oh oh oh.... uh.... how about benches / tables to put stuff ... I have parts I'm bringing, will need an open space to work


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> oh oh oh.... uh.... how about benches / tables to put stuff ... I have parts I'm bringing, will need an open space to work


We should be good with tables. If we need more I've got plywood we can make some.


----------



## Derf (Nov 6, 2015)

Is anyone bringing chaps? Not sure how safety minded we need to be for just bucking wood up, but if I bring mine I'm happy to loan them around. I doubt we need more than a few pairs at any given time. 

I only have a 5-gallon can for pre-mix. I'm thinking of just filling my saws up and if/when they run dry I'm done. Unless anyone wants to share their mix with me and I'll throw in a few pesos so I don't have to load up Al's truck with a separate gas can.

I'm looking forward to meeting people and putting names to faces...

Learning a bit about square filing... 

Getting some timing numbers for one of my saws...

Drinking coffee...

Running a few saws to compare...

Watching a few "unofficial" races...

Eating some good food, maybe drinking a beer or two...

Seeing what cool gadgets and tools people are bringing out to show...

Seeing what is for sale, although the wife has already given notice that I should be conscious about coming home with more saws, so I'm probably just looking, unless one of those $100 7900/346 saws show up.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

Just checking. Are there any toll roads to avoid? Are there tolls on Rt. 395? 
Any travel tips?


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> Stihl MS200T Chainsaw $450
> http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5284288437.html



Yup

Take Care


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Just checking. Are there any toll roads to avoid? Are there tolls on Rt. 395?
> Any travel tips?


No tolls in CT


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

What about tachs?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

Did you guys want me to bring the Beam Machine? If so, we should have a 2 X 4 and some deck screws & shims.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

drf255 said:


> What about tachs?


I've got a tach


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Did you guys want me to bring the Beam Machine? If so, we should have a 2 X 4 and some deck screws & shims.


Sure that would be cool. I should be able to scrounge that up no problem.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> No tolls in CT


Thank you!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

Derf said:


> Is anyone bringing chaps? Not sure how safety minded we need to be for just bucking wood up, but if I bring mine I'm happy to loan them around. I doubt we need more than a few pairs at any given time.
> 
> I only have a 5-gallon can for pre-mix. I'm thinking of just filling my saws up and if/when they run dry I'm done. Unless anyone wants to share their mix with me and I'll throw in a few pesos so I don't have to load up Al's truck with a separate gas can.
> 
> ...


You can't drink. You're the DD back to the ferry.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Thank you!


Oh yeah I just remembered, wear your seatbelts. Cops sit with binoculars and look for them.
I've been tagged twice[emoji107]


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok. Will do.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

I always wear me seat belt, I hope they don't mind me flying low!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm bringing assless chaps


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

Derf. Real estate tight in the jeep. How many saws u bringing?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

My wife just had a thought. If anyone plays music, bring your stuff, we will have a bonfire going all day. My FIL is bringing his violin.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 6, 2015)

Gonna go a little pisano on u guys. Bringing homemade sopresata


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

I plan to play some chainsaw music!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Just in case anybody needs it, here's my cell phone number
8604284598.
And here's my address again so you don't have to look for it
502 Plain Hill Rd
Norwich, CT 06360


----------



## malk315 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just got up from a nap. So screwed up from time change. Bringing fast tach. Also Mike Manley (homelite410) chain vise. Gotta go sharpen everything. Murder 346 pull cord about to break... Maybe someone has pull cord we can change? I don't work on saws much hoping to learn a few things. Someday hoping to get into a project saw.

Will get going early tomorrow and see you all there. Coffee will be essential!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm bringing chaps helmet and gloves.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Just got up from a nap. So screwed up from time change. Bringing fast tach. Also Mike Manley (homelite410) chain vise. Gotta go sharpen everything. Murder 346 pull cord about to break... Maybe someone has pull cord we can change? I don't work on saws much hoping to learn a few things. Someday hoping to get into a project saw.
> 
> Will get going early tomorrow and see you all there. Coffee will be essential!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Glad you are coming? What time can I expect you? I'll be out there by 6am.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 6, 2015)

Will try to get there by 7:30 or 8:00 but if I can't sleep and up at 4:00 am I'll leave super early. Won't be there before 6:00 or anything so no worries there. Looking forward to it! GPS says about 1 hour and 20 mins. Easy! Much less than the upstate NY setup.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Will try to get there by 7:30 or 8:00 but if I can't sleep and up at 4:00 am I'll leave super early. Won't be there before 6:00 or anything so no worries there. Looking forward to it! GPS says about 1 hour and 20 mins. Easy! Much less than the upstate NY setup.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Cool. Send me a text or call me if you will be here before 7. I may run out for an early coffee.
8604284598
Dan


----------



## malk315 (Nov 6, 2015)

I will do that! No problem.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derf (Nov 6, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Derf. Real estate tight in the jeep. How many saws u bringing?



Just two, the 395xpw + 32" bar, and the 372xp (no bar), a soft tool bag, and a plastic grocery bag with food. 
The 353 basket case will stay behind. Mattyo can show me how to do timing on the 395.

I need to shower, load my car, go get gas and put some mix in the saws. Then off to bed, I have to be up in about 7 hours.


----------



## kr5258 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Mels & Wife Cindy
Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
*Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
Redray *
Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey
*kr5258 - would like to join the party if it's not too late.

Loading up tools to do a vac/pressure test on an 034 that I suspect has a bad seal (tuning issues). Also bringing Dolmars, Makitas, Stihls that could be culled from the herd. Be rolling in around 9.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

*Mels & Wife Cindy
Bruce B
*Mattyo +1 (Dr. Matt and Dr. Karl)
*Drf255 and friend (Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde)
*Derf
*MustangMike
*Richevy
Skippyshins
Boozer
*Redray 
*Malk315
CTYank
Leeha
Ambull
*wcorey
*kr5258 - would like to join the party if it's not too late.


kr5258 said:


> Loading up tools to do a vac/pressure test on an 034 that I suspect has a bad seal (tuning issues). Also bringing Dolmars, Makitas, Stihls that could be culled from the herd. Be rolling in around 9.


Happy to have you!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

Derf....you are assuming my wheel will fit 395...which it should...but need to pull flywheel. ...better bring 353 if possible


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Derf....you are assuming my wheel will fit 395...which it should...but need to pull flywheel. ...better bring 353 if possible


Or I've got plenty of "dead" saws you can demonstrate on.
What time are you coming Matt?


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

My aim is to get there before 9 I don't know how much are we are I can honestly get up we'll see


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 6, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> My aim is to get there before 9 I don't know how much are we are I can honestly get up we'll see


Can't wait to meet you Matt!
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm pretty excited though....so who knows how much sleep I'll get


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm trying to go down right now, instead I'm drinking more wine and reading this!!!!

See everyone sometime in the morning, really looking forward to it.


----------



## mels (Nov 6, 2015)

Coffee should be ready by 0730. Good mexican brown stuff. Miss Cindy will have pancakes, waffles and link sausages going shortly after.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

Well...I'm up...lots of tools incoming


----------



## drf255 (Nov 7, 2015)

Good Morning to all. Meet ya in 4 hours.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)

Outta here after I put an edge on the 372. 262 is done and murder 346 has new 21LPX. See ya in 2 or 3 hours

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

Time to get the bonfire going.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

i'm up.... again... gonna sharpen there... maybe tune....maybe put stuff together, just gotta focus on getting there, eta 7:30 for coffee


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)

Eta 7:15

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derf (Nov 7, 2015)

We are at the ferry, inbound with a truck load of saws


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)

Can I borrow your truck mine are stinkin up the car

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

Let's rock! 
Where is everybody?


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)

10 mins

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## drf255 (Nov 7, 2015)

Derf and I on the ferry. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll be there quarter to 8 or so


----------



## powerking (Nov 7, 2015)

.....Whoa Whoa....Totally forgot about this morning......Am I too late to come by for a visit? Wont be for too long, but would love to met and greet!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What a view!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

powerking said:


> .....Whoa Whoa....Totally forgot about this morning......Am I too late to come by for a visit? Wont be for too long, but would love to met and greet!


Come on down!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 7, 2015)

Guys I apologize I'm not going to make it today possibly next time .


----------



## Boozer (Nov 7, 2015)

I would like to than Dan and Mel for hosting a terrific GTG...*golf clap* Met the faces behind the avatars
and ran some crazy good saws! My first one and I really enjoyed it, recommend others who have yet to
attend one do so...good stuff.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)

That was one of the coolest things I've done in a long time. What a great bunch of guys.
If I mess up anyone's name below please correct me -- doing the best I can while it's all fresh in my head and if I miss someone apologies.

Dan (Paragon Builder) and Mels -- thank you for hosting what a great setup. Impressive collections. All the best to Nicole.
Cindy -- food was fantastic you are a great caterer.
Mattyo you are the next mastermind, some great saws.
Derf enjoyed chatting and glad your 372 started running well.
MustangMike the square ground guy impressive Stihl collection.
Drf255 Al and friends from NY really enjoyed chatting. Was it you with the 16000 RPM 250 or whatever that was? Next GTG we'll race the 262.
Wcorey -- Bill you kept bringing one saw after the other from your truck and handing 'em over. The 357 and 359 I wanted to take 'em home.
RiChevy -- Glad to see you started running a bunch of ported saws. Nice chatting.
Powerking -- Didn't chat too much glad you made it after realizing GTG was today!
Boozer -- You're a funny guy, pleasure chatting.

There were others I don't remember the AS handles (one of you was helping Derf with the 372 a lot) I think I talked to pretty much everyone at one point or another.
I think we're all convinced MustangMike on his own could have done all of the firewood today! You were all over that wood pile. Glad all of Dan's firewood is cut to length.

Once again -- thanks a bunch to everyone! Never ran so many different saws setup in different ways what a great way to experience everything.
Weather was perfect, just fantastic. Looking forward to another one sometime.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 7, 2015)

Forgot to mention my son left this surprise on my bench! My wife wanted to hit up
a barn sale today and his sharp eye spotted it in the ad so he went along and snatched it up.
Talk about an exclamation point to this day! Maybe I should venture a few lotto tix?

046mag.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

Lunch time....this rocks boys...thanks!

(sorry for the out of order post here... this was SUPPOSED to be posted at lunch time)


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you to everyone that helped today this was an awesome day thank you Dan and Mel for putting this whole thing together very much appreciated and hope we do this again soon as possible what fun it was to meet everybody and put names to face try all the different chainsaws what really nice stuff everybody had a very interesting pieces as well above all else nobody got hurt and we had a really awesome thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Forgot to mention my son left this surprise on my bench! My wife wanted to hit up
> a barn sale today and his sharp eye spotted it in the ad so he went along and snatched it up.
> Talk about an exclamation point to this day! Maybe I should venture a few lotto tix?
> 
> 046mag.


Nice score. Here is a you suck!


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad you took so many pics cuz I meant to, but got caught up all day. Thanks.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Boozer (Nov 7, 2015)

Matty thanks again for the new switch on my 181!! You fixed it in a flash...you guys amaze me with
the knowledge to diagnose and repair these things. Derf's (Fred) 372 was apart on a picnic table and
was cutting cookies like a champ 1 hour later...fantastic.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 7, 2015)

And a huge thank you to all who came! I did not intend for y'all to cut up my firewood for me. We cut cookies all morning and had a blast! Then all of a sudden everyone was bucking logs. Must be 8-10 cord you all cut for me in an hour! 
Thank you all for that! 
I hope you all had as good a time as I did!
Dan


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ri chevy (Nov 7, 2015)

I 2nd and 3rd all the sentiments already said. It was great to meet everyone. Thank you to Dan and Mel for all the work you did to make this get together a reality. Thank you to Mel's wife who graciously did all of the cooking, both breakfast and lunch. Thank you to Al for the burgers and dogs. 
Let's make this an annual event!


----------



## powerking (Nov 7, 2015)

...Such a fantastic time! Even though I had to run out early, it was great to put a face to a name and meet a fine bunch of people! A HUGE Thank You to Dan and Mel and his wife for hosting such a great event! Hats off to you!


----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## malk315 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (Nov 7, 2015)

Dan I looks like I missed a helluva good time . if you do it again I will try to make it .


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)

never ending vids, AWESOME!!!!! can listen to that music all day! Thanks for the vids Malk! 

i'll try to post my vid eventually, i'll splice the little vid i took together and it'll be on the tube. 

Doc Al, great to meet you.... you have some sweet saws that have a LOT of time and $$ invested... Derf, wish we had more time man, I'm sure we'd solve all everyone's chainsaw troubles! WCOREY, great meeting you! ...what saws and knowledge! RICHEVY, great meeting you ...now you are gonna need some ported saws  BOOZER, wish we could have hung out a bit more Ray, hope that filing is improved! we are learning together! Mels, what a collection! super nice guy and super nice wife!! Dan, what a place you got! ideal spot, ideal equipment! Malk, the vids man, and the first to start a saw this AM.... EAGER is not a strong enough word! FORGIVE me if forgot anyone, was an awesome day.

MUSTANG MIKE.... YOU ARE AN ANIMAL WITH A SAW!!!! wow!!

Next year there were a few suggestions mentioned. #1, campout/sleepover #2, agenda. #3, racing? informal of course ...

bucking up the firewood seems appropriate to end the day, and RICHEVY had it right w/ the splitting.... we should have stayed and done that too.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 7, 2015)

What a great time, great weather, people, saws, food, dogs, and some real tough wood!!! Those big Oak rounds gave everyone a run for the money.

Erik, sorry I confused you by taking my long sleeves off, that was me in the Grey (MMWS shirt) "through the excavator". Great job with the pics & vids. I always got the black Mustang hat on.

Enjoy some more pics:


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 7, 2015)

More pics:


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 7, 2015)

I really had a good time, was great meeting everyone and pulling the trigger on lots & lots of saws. Also, glad we could help with making some firewood, the least we could do.

Hope this becomes an annual event.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice burn out on the way out Mike! LOL

Thanks to everyone for all the great photos.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2015)

Great stuff, nice job! And as the video shows, we all worked to devour that wood pile like worker ants!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Dan I looks like I missed a helluva good time . if you do it again I will try to make it .



You were missed skippy, there were more than a few guys wondering if you'd made it. 



MustangMike said:


> Great stuff, nice job! And as the video shows, we all worked to devour that wood pile like worker ants!



actually, i'm pretty sure the video lies.... since it was Mustang Mike that pretty much did all the firewood cutting


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyo up late again! I was running on fumes when I left. Got about 6 hours from 9:00 til now. Hoping to be back to normal sleep in another day or two. Still psyched about the event. Its great hanging out with guys that are equally interested in saws.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

It was a great time and the weather held out for us. 

Was great spending time with those who share the same obsession with saws and motorized things in general. 

A special thanks to Dan and Mel and respected spouses and families. You guys were great hosts and did a lot of work to make this happen, that was clearly evident to all that attended. I had nightmares last night about Mel cutting logs with that hit and miss saw that was nearly a century old. 

Mattyo, you've got some skills there son. Your little freakish 350 was a light saber. Faster than my ported 260 hands down. Proof that a great saw doesn't have to be a pro expensive model. That was the most memorable saw of the event for me, because none of it made sense. A Chinese AM jug on a homeowners grade saw that spanked a bunch of ported pro models. That saw is just "right". Now I need one. 

Derf, was great riding with and meeting you. I'm sure we'll build some saws soon.

MustangMike, your car and saws were quite memorable. So many 044's, they needed their own name tags. Also your MM362 Mtronic was quite a blast to run. I like the extra bananas you added on your own. Good thinking. 

Richevy, we had alot of laughs bud. Was fun running saws with you. 

Boozer, thanks for that Sugi bar. That's gonna look sweet on my 034Super. 

Malk315, Thanks for all the photos and videos. Running your stock 346 made me realize that trying to Race any 260/026 against one was like bringing a gun to a knife fight. I see what all the fuss is about now. Hope I didn't annoy you with all the tach requests. Hope I didn't annoy you by calling you "Mark" all day when your name is Eric. Pretty much just hope I didn't annoy you, period. 

Wcorey. Bill, your machining and build skills are excellent. That adjustable squish band cutter is a work of art. Thannk for the demo on squish band cutting. You brought around 20 saws to the GTG by my count. What was that, like 5% of your stash? Outstanding. 

RedRay. Good to see you're from my hood. Thank you for the parts saws for my buddy. Rich turned to me and said "This guy bought a cooler full of saws here". I said WTF? And there it was, an entire 5 foot igloo cooler full of top handle saws. Can't stop chuckling about that. 

I apologize if I left anyone out. I hope this becomes a yearly event. Maybe some of the NY GTG guys will make it down next year. Next year, I'm booking a room so I can have a few more beers with you guys.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

BTW,

Malk315 gets the credit for the firewood cutting extravaganza idea.

We were hanging Near the end of the day when he said "With all these saws and guys running, we really should cut up Dan's wood for him". 

At least for me, it was the obvious thing I didn't think of. Was the least we could do to thank Dan for all his hospitality.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Malk315, Thanks for all the photos and videos. Running your stock 346 made me realize that trying to Race any 260/026 against one was like bringing a gun to a knife fight. I see what all the fuss is about now. Hope I didn't annoy you with all the tach requests. Hope I didn't annoy you by calling you "Mark" all day when your name is Eric. Pretty much just hope I didn't annoy you, period.



Hey Al -- no worries at all! I wasn't annoyed at all, I had a blast. You've got some really cool saws. Psyched you guys made the trek from NY. Happy to use the fast tach. Let's see -- 13500 or so, next saw 14200, next 15000, next 15934 (almost 16 Holy Chit)
Sounds like next one we'll do some timed cuts -- I was ready at the end of the firewood cut I put an edge on the 262 but the day was over and there were no real logs left!

The 346 has a muffler mod by nmurph and it's tuned for work (turned about 13500 yesterday) it's my brother's goto saw. It's an ugly dog but has a nice rip -- I think one vid Derf is running it and I caught the smile.

This is my second GTG although really a first for me as the upstate NY GTG I didn't bring any saws and just spectated.
There is something to be said for the comradery amongst guys who enjoy saws.

Looking forward to the next one! Like the others I also hope this becomes a yearly event. Straight shot for me down 190/290/395 to exit 14 couldn't be simpler and just over an hour.

I saw that pack of Killian's and so wanted to hang for a beer. Definitely will next time, I was shot at the end from the Shanghai timechange. Instead had to grab a coffee for the trip home.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 8, 2015)

Sounds like you guys had a good time, I'm sorry I missed it, my son had a football game.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Hey Al -- no worries at all! I wasn't annoyed at all, I had a blast. You've got some really cool saws. Psyched you guys made the trek from NY. Happy to use the fast tach. Let's see -- 13500 or so, next saw 14200, next 15000, next 15934 (almost 16 Holy Chit)
> Sounds like next one we'll do some timed cuts -- I was ready at the end of the firewood cut I put an edge on the 262 but the day was over and there were no real logs left!
> 
> The 346 has a muffler mod by nmurph and it's tuned for work (turned about 13500 yesterday) it's my brother's goto saw. It's an ugly dog but has a nice rip -- I think one vid Derf is running it and I caught the smile.
> ...


IIRC, I think my MS260 was turning 16,300. I richened it up a bit and that sub 16K was probably the second reading. 

But it was still outcut by Matyyo's little 350 with the Hyway top end. Damn impressive that saw was. 

My ported 10mm 044 fooled Mustang Mike for under a second. Tried to pass it off as stock with a muff mod. He knew the second he tried to start it something had gone awry with it.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

The inside of my "44"

Squish shimmed to .023. May tighten back up to .017. Maybe bridge ports too, not sure yet. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

I missed 5 videos -- a couple feature my saws. Dan Paragon Builder running MMWS 262 and Mattyo's 262. Also Derf running the murder 346 check the reaction after the 3rd cut. Hit and miss engine power cutting some wood.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

The after pics!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

Now I've got to take some time and look through all these pictures and video!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

How'd you like the part where the grass went on fire. Spreading centrifugally toward about 20 surrounding fully fueled saws. 

Thank god for Mel noticing and hosing down the grass. 

Woulda made some great/sad film footage.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone for making it such a wonderful day. Thanks to Dan for hosting, I'm glad we could have some fun and got your wood cut up. It's the least we could do. Mel, I'm really impressed with the 1919(ish) hit and miss engine you had running. I'm counting on you to convince Dan to host this again. And thanks Cindy for cooking! The food was great, the coffee amazing, and even the picnic table decorating was high-class.

Thanks Dr Matt for all the tools and knowledge and help. Your little 350 was a ripper, very impressed with your builds. Wish I got to try that 394, I'll be watching for your hybrid build.

MustangMike, it was great meeting you. You have some cool saws that I had fun running. Thanks for letting me do some side-by-side comparisons. That square grind is something I have to try now. 

Eric, thanks for coming despite the jet lag and remembering a tach and taking so many pictures and videos. Your brother's little "murder" 346xp is exactly what is needed to put a smile on anyone's face. 

Thanks Dr Al and Rich for entertaining stories. You two knuckleheads are great guys, let's meet up again soon. 

I wish I had more time with all of you, I got so wrapped up in fixing my 372's running issue, not even sure I figured out what it was, but I'm glad it got sorted out. I felt like the day went by too fast and all too quickly it was time to say goodbye. Hopefully we will meet again.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> You were missed skippy, there were more than a few guys wondering if you'd made it.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i'm pretty sure the video lies.... since it was Mustang Mike that pretty much did all the firewood cutting


I really wanted to be there . to meet the gang . if its a yearly thing I will mark my calendar now.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 8, 2015)

THANK YOU all for hosting a great GTG!! It was the first one for me but,will not be the last,for sure!
I got to run some hot rodded saws for the first time,had a great lunch,put faces with names,and helped Dan get his firewood bucked,what more could anyone ask for!!
Hope to do it again next year.Again thanks to everyone who put this event together,and those who were willing to share their expertise and knowledge with others.
RR


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

redray46 said:


> THANK YOU all for hosting a great GTG!! It was the first one for me but,will not be the last,for sure!
> I got to run some hot rodded saws for the first time,had a great lunch,put faces with names,and helped Dan get his firewood bucked,what more could anyone ask for!!
> Hope to do it again next year.Again thanks to everyone who put this event together,and those who were willing to share their expertise and knowledge with others.
> RR


Please bring a couple more coolers full of saws.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> The inside of my "44"
> 
> Squish shimmed to .023. May tighten back up to .017. Maybe bridge ports too, not sure yet.
> 
> ...


That's nice work Al!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

I just took a walk around. Not one piece of garbage to be found. Just logs, cookie slabs, and lots of saw chips to move around and clean up.
Thank you all for being respectful, and for joining me here for a fun and what turned out to be a great day!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> How'd you like the part where the grass went on fire. Spreading centrifugally toward about 20 surrounding fully fueled saws.
> 
> Thank god for Mel noticing and hosing down the grass.
> 
> Woulda made some great/sad film footage.


I missed that! That would have sucked!!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone else really sore? Every muscle in my body is talking to me right now...


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Anyone else really sore? Every muscle in my body is talking to me right now...


Wait till 10 years from now young buck.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone else smell like campfire? Lol


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Wait till 10 years from now young buck.


Roflmao!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

Derf said:


> Anyone else smell like campfire? Lol


It was kind of smoky at times. Too much green wood!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just happy nobody got hurt....multiple saws going ...lots of potential for trouble....everyone was polite and courteous as well...

And no I don't smell like campfire...fuel maybe


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 8, 2015)

I really wish I could have made it. Looks and sounds like everyone had a great time. Awesome pics and vids (gonna take some time to go through them all).

Can somebody repost the group shot with some names for those of us that didn't make it?


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have the group shots and will take a stab later today if no one else gets to it. It was a blast. Dan has started something great!

I smell like campfire and fuel too. Normal stuff... Nothing like the smell of saw mix in the morning.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

Burp.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Burp.


Excuse you


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Burp.


We had a lot of saws here that you've had your fingers in. Did you stage this event??[emoji33]


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Burp.



Your 262 did best mine... though to be fair, toward the end of the day we had trouble starting mine, and found that all day it had be ingesting sawdust, then found a hole in the filter! gotta take it apart and likely put in a new piston... god knows what i'm gonna find in there!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I'm just happy nobody got hurt....multiple saws going ...lots of potential for trouble....everyone was polite and courteous as well...
> 
> And no I don't smell like campfire...fuel maybe


I almost took a dog out with my 044 and the 28 hanging off of it.

Turned around and there he was.

Thank god.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I almost took a dog out with my 044 and the 28 hanging off of it.
> 
> Turned around and there he was.
> 
> Thank god.


Yeah I saw that... You started the saw and the bar came within inches as you swung it forward. Then you saw him and your face was like WTF! Dog was oblivious...


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

I know I spoke to a few of you about using the synthetic HP Stihl oil, but I switched to the synthetic about a year and a half maybe 2 years ago and I noticed the saw running smoother and cleaner, as well as almost no (zero) oily smell in my clothes. I believe it is 80% biodegradable. Just mentioning this as I encourage all of you to at least try a few tank fulls of it and see for yourself. Then report back, as I would be very interested in what you think of it after using it. 
If you are not Stihl fans, then try the Husqvarna brand synthetic 2 stroke oil if they make it. Not sure if they even do or not.

For you guys that have ported saws, you may get a little better lubrication as well as a few more RPM's. 

But the biggest plus for me was the lack of the oily smell in my clothing after a day cutting. Maybe even better to breath while using the synthetic HP oil as well. 

Just mentioning it.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

By the way, Mel and Cindy are doing a cancer benefit today for a woman with brain cancer. He told me this morning that we as a group raised $180 toward the cause yesterday! Awesome!!
Here is a picture of Cindy with Nikki at the benefit this morning.





Nikki in the green, Mel's wife Cindy in the blue.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> I know I spoke to a few of you about using the synthetic XP Stihl oil, but I switched to the synthetic about a year and a half maybe 2 years ago and I noticed the saw running smoother and cleaner, as well as almost no (zero) oily smell in my clothes. I believe it is 80% biodegradable. Just mentioning this as I encourage all of you to at least try a few tank fulls of it and see for yourself. Then report back, as I would be very interested in what you think of it after using it.
> If you are not Stihl fans, then try the Husqvarna brand synthetic 2 stroke oil if they make it. Not sure if they even do or not.
> 
> For you guys that have ported saws, you may get a little better lubrication as well as a few more RPM's.
> ...


I use stihl ultra hp at 40:1 in my huskies. Neal Murphy who did the murder 346 recommended that setup. It has fuel stabilizers and runs nice.

I've also used the Husky XP oil mixed at 45:1 to favor the oil a bit used that for a while in my stock 372. Would probably go 40:1 at this point. You can retune to the extra oil content if need be.

I do like the synthetic oil and stick with the top quality from Stihl or Husky.

There is so much debate on oil here on AS. I try not to worry too much about it.

See ya.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

Motul 800 here. And after all that cutting, my 044 has a shiny piston top Stihl. 

Bad for seeing flow marks, good for everything else.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

fwiw.... I was using ETOH free gas and valvoline marine grade 2 cycle in my 350


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Eric, do you notice any of the differences I mentioned with the oil smell in your clothes when using synthetic?


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> fwiw.... I was using ETOH free gas and valvoline marine grade 2 cycle in my 350


Etoh. You're letting them know the codes bro.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Eric, do you notice any of the differences I mentioned with the oil smell in your clothes when using synthetic?


My clothes smell like beer and smoke and gas (mine). 

My wife says I smell the same as every Saturday night.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol. Too funny!

Better than perfume! [emoji4]


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Eric, do you notice any of the differences I mentioned with the oil smell in your clothes when using synthetic?



I think I've only used synthetic since I got heavy into saw use about 6 years ago. I've used the Husky XP brand synthetic the most and recently started using Stihl Ultra HP.
I've never really noticed an oil smell -- even when we would go and fell, buck, and split white pine several cords which we dry and burn in our maple sugaring boiler since it burns hot.

Pine pitch odor -- that's another story! Come home with it all over gloves, all over saws. 
Pine pitch -- better than superglue!


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Were your clothes oily smelly after the GTG? As compared to your normal?


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's that annotated picture -- forgive me and correct any mistakes! The second one with the one big guy that's not in the first picture is me Malk315 and Mustang Mike took the picture. Apologies I couldn't remember DRF255's buddy's name -- pleasure hanging out with you guys. In the second pic you can see RIChevy better and WCorey Bill still chattin with kr5258 and RIChevy. There were others that had to leave before the group shot like Boozer and Powerking (unless I messed up with Red Ray).


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Excellent job!

I like the wagon wheel effect of the bench! That was pretty innovative whoever did that. Lol


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Were your clothes oily smelly after the GTG? As compared to your normal?



I didn't notice much of an oil smell -- my 2 idiots logging shirt has that classic campfire smell!
At one point I think I smelled aviation fuel coming from Mustang Mike's saws? Or was that CAM2 ultra high octane?
Forgot to mention I always use 93 octane fuel. Not running saws daily so I'm not as worried about trying to save dollars on fuel and oil.

Smell doesn't bother me too much -- it's expected on the carharts along with fresh cut wood smell. Wife certainly not a fan of any of the odors  She can always tell when I've been out cuttin' wood come home stinkin'!


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok. Good. Thanks.

I run the 93 octane as well.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2015)

Al, I suspected your 044 was not stock when I pulled the recoil, but I knew it was not stock when I pulled the trigger! All of your saws ran stronger than their size would indicate, just a shame the 066 did not come along this time, I would like to see that.

Fred, the competition was fun, and helps to develop mutual respect for both people and their equipment.

Erik, glad I got you in the group shot, your 262 was sweet, and I use 93 octane with AMSOIL Saber at 40:1. If any of my saws sounded like they had rocket fuel you will have to blame it on Randy or Bret!

Also enjoyed pulling the trigger on those big Huskies, a 385 and 394 if memory serves me right.

And Al, never mind adding 10 years, add 20 plus, and I cut more today, and split, and delivered a cord, and still found time to sharpen three of the five before dark!

It was a great time everyone, looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Al, I suspected your 044 was not stock when I pulled the recoil, but I knew it was not stock when I pulled the trigger! All of your saws ran stronger than their size would indicate, just a shame the 066 did not come along this time, I would like to see that.
> 
> Fred, the competition was fun, and helps to develop mutual respect for both people and their equipment.
> 
> ...


You're my hero. And I'm not being sarcastic, and don't have a man crush on you. 

You're in great shape bro, mind and body. Keep it going. 

Us old hot rodders ( Can't believe I'm including myself in this group) gotta stick together.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 8, 2015)

And a very loud BTW...

I'm old enough to know how sick it was to shoehorn a 427 side oiler into a 70 boss 302 'stang.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2015)

I just reuse the oil out of my car when they change it. I always ask for the used oil back so I can run it through my saws. It's synthetic, but after only 3-5k miles it still has a lot of life left. I also use it for bar and chain lube so it can do double duty and I only need to bring one spare jug with me to the field. [emoji106]

Oh, and I don't always take gas with me in POM bottles; I usually have it in Gatorade bottles, but we just did recycling the day before so I was all out.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

Make sure you don't have a few too many sasparellas, and then decide to have a fruit juice or power drink!


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Here's that annotated picture -- forgive me I couldn't remember DRF255's buddy's name



His name was Rich, but I don't remember his nick/handle


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

Derf said:


> I just reuse the oil out of my car when they change it. I always ask for the used oil back so I can run it through my saws. It's synthetic, but after only 3-5k miles it still has a lot of life left. I also use it for bar and chain lube so it can do double duty and I only need to bring one spare jug with me to the field. [emoji106]
> 
> Oh, and I don't always take gas with me in POM bottles; I usually have it in Gatorade bottles, but we just did recycling the day before so I was all out.



You are a nutcase for sure... I use cheap oil, but not crankcase oil! not sure you could ever convince me this was ok... 

still, what I do I know... just a dentist runnin some saws!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like y'all had a blast. Loved the pic with the names. I see some friends there.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

I have heard of a few guys that reuse drain oil in the extremely cold climates for bar oil. The 30W oil just is too thick and doesn't flow properly.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 8, 2015)

It was really cool running the Mastermind saws. They really hustle!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast. Loved the pic with the names. I see some friends there.


And we have you to thank for that!
You build some sick saws!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> And a very loud BTW...
> 
> I'm old enough to know how sick it was to shoehorn a 427 side oiler into a 70 boss 302 'stang.



Ford did not make motor mounts for it, I bought 428 mounts, but for the side oiler side of the engine I had to cut a corner off & drill a new hole in the proper location. Also had M/T Aluminum Valve covers on it. They looked great, but would not clear the power brake booster. I cut the corner off the valve cover with a hack saw and used silicon & a piece of aluminum to seal it. It never leaked, and no one ever saw it. Put Silver Hooker Headers on it, but had to tell people they were there because when you popped the hood, you could not see them.

Thanks for the compliment, now, back to saws!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> And we have you to thank for that!
> *You build some sick saws!!!*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did they puke on someone........again? Cant take those damn saws anywhere. They get carsick see?


----------



## powerking (Nov 8, 2015)

....Once again a GREAT time! Wish I didn't have my niece's Bday party to run off to.....would have stayed the entire time! Mattyo, I rebuilt the carb on that David Bradley today and she runs well again!..the boat anchor she is!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

NICE! but, I don't remember commenting on the David Bradley, or being involved with it in any way... did I miss something?


----------



## sawfun (Nov 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> And a very loud BTW...
> 
> I'm old enough to know how sick it was to shoehorn a 427 side oiler into a 70 boss 302 'stang.





MustangMike said:


> Ford did not make motor mounts for it, I bought 428 mounts, but for the side oiler side of the engine I had to cut a corner off & drill a new hole in the proper location. Also had M/T Aluminum Valve covers on it. They looked great, but would not clear the power brake booster. I cut the corner off the valve cover with a hack saw and used silicon & a piece of aluminum to seal it. It never leaked, and no one ever saw it. Put Silver Hooker Headers on it, but had to tell people they were there because when you popped the hood, you could not see them.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, now, back to saws!


 Sounds like the time I installed a 500 Cadillac engine into my moms Nova. Had to make the mounts and dent that valve cover to clear the brake booster as well. The exhaust was the tricky part. Fun but glad that is in the past.


----------



## powerking (Nov 8, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> NICE! but, I don't remember commenting on the David Bradley, or being involved with it in any way... did I miss something?


......Very bad with names......Maybe is was Derf?..could be...


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

Go back to the pic Malk posted... becomes more obvious who's who... but I'm glad you got it done.... we didn't get to hang out much, i'll catch you on the next GTG!


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 8, 2015)

oh, and the 262xp that I brought runs fine now... weird. I checked the comp tonight and it was 195 cold. how is it that the compression goes down near 150 at the end of yesterday, yet tonight, cold, its 195, anyone explain that one? I was convinced it needed a new piston...now....I think i'll leave it alone


----------



## mels (Nov 8, 2015)

...And a good time was had by all...

Thank-you everyone who made the effort to take the day off, come out and make our first GTG what it was. Quite honestly, Dan and I really played a very small part; it was y'all who made the magic happen simply by turning out - and continue to with your pics, vids and sharing your experiences with everyone here on the site. It could've just as easily gone the other way you know, Dan, Cindy and I sitting around the fire just looking at each other and feeling stooopid while the dogs ran around having more fun than us.

Dan and I are casually tossing some ideas around, and as they evolve we'll invite you fellas to weigh in and see where it takes us. If we do this again, it will be because of you, and as such, it will be GOOD. 

As a side note, as Dan had mentioned earlier a few pages back, Cindy and I did a quick turn-around and came back out to this neck of the woods early this morning to the neighboring community of Salem to participate in a fundraising event for a 34 year old Mother who 5 years ago was first diagnosed with, and treated for, brain cancer. A beautiful person, Nikki was a nurse at the Connecticut Childrens Medical Center http://www.connecticutchildrens.org/ when this all began. It has been a long painful road for her and her Husband and children, yet in spite of it all and a relatively dark prognosis moving forward, Nikki has the most positive attitude and outgoing personality of anyone I believe I've ever met. Nikki exemplifies the spirit of the word "Alive!". Because of the inoperable nature of what brain cancer she has now, her attitude may very well be the only thing to carry her along. 

Gents' between the $185.00 you all contributed yesterday and the efforts of today we all raised a grand total of $4,800.00 every penny of which was counted out and handed directly to Nikki. She was blown-away by your generosity, and made darn sure that we thanked you for her. Fellas, thank-you. 

So, on behalf of me lovely Bride Cindy and myself, thank-you for making this one weekend for the books. Honored to have met you, proud to know you. Looking forward to seeing you all again, soon.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2015)

sawfun said:


> Sounds like the time I installed a 500 Cadillac engine into my moms Nova. Had to make the mounts and dent that valve cover to clear the brake booster as well. The exhaust was the tricky part. Fun but glad that is in the past.



Putting an FE into a Mustang is a lot of work, the headers alone take all day, but what you did was real work! You had to do more than just modify a few parts.

How did it turn out? Any pics???


----------



## sawfun (Nov 9, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Putting an FE into a Mustang is a lot of work, the headers alone take all day, but what you did was real work! You had to do more than just modify a few parts.
> 
> How did it turn out? Any pics???


Well my mom sure liked driving it better than the warmer than stock LS6 with 4k converter. The Cad was only a second slower but much better street manors with a smooth idle at 500 rpm and big engines make big vacuum. Plus 20 mpg hwy vs 4 mpg for the big Chevy. I will have to look for pictures but the engine now resides in my, formerly hers, 1975 GMC pickup. Funny, it was harder to install in the truck than the Nova due to the firewall distance.

Back in the 80's we converted a ton of small block & 6 cylinder midsize and compact cars to big blocks from doner Impala's, LTD's, and a nice Imperial gave up her 440 one lovely day. The big cars were cheap & undesirable getting scrapped so most of the 396's & 429/460's got a cam, freshened up and strait to the drag strip.


----------



## Derf (Nov 9, 2015)

mels said:


> ...And a good time was had by all...
> 
> Dan and I are casually tossing some ideas around, and as they evolve we'll invite you fellas to weigh in and see where it takes us. If we do this again, it will be because of you, and as such, it will be GOOD.



I'm very happy to have been a part of it. I said something to drf255 today, and I'm repeating it here now. Unlike some other GTGs where the wood is scrounged up for play, it was cool that we were doing real work to help ParagonBuilder out (at least in the second half of the day)- almost like the charity cuts that SVK organizes. With Dan's serious wood burning needs, he may end up with another pile of wood sooner than next fall. If that be the case, why wait another year until next fall to do this again - we could do another event in the spring? There aren't a lot of other GTG events (Spike60?) in the area, and sometimes you can't make it, so having one more to look forward to would be welcome. Just something to think about. 


Also, I'm glad that Nikki was able to receive such support! Kudos to her, her family and her friends.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 9, 2015)

To add to that, with as many guys as we had, wouldn't have taken much to get is split and stacked too. Improvements for next time.... agenda... cut split stack... more timed cuts or at least video'd cuts (Malk got some of them on video, but different operators and not all saws were caught on vid) ... hmm what else.

Things that DON'T need to change: food, type of wood, location/venue, caliber of people and saws that showed up


----------



## malk315 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have the identical splitter that Dan has. I'm close enough I could easily tow it with me. Doing our 8 or so cords of pine for sugaring we would get 3 splitters and a bunch of people and bam.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Nov 9, 2015)

sawfun said:


> Sounds like the time I installed a 500 Cadillac engine into my moms Nova. Had to make the mounts and dent that valve cover to clear the brake booster as well. The exhaust was the tricky part. Fun but glad that is in the past.





MustangMike said:


> Putting an FE into a Mustang is a lot of work, the headers alone take all day, but what you did was real work! You had to do more than just modify a few parts.
> 
> How did it turn out? Any pics???



We Would dump the motor in and stick weld the frame side mounts right to the frame.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

I am trying to figure out how to get my oil/fuel mixture to 40%. I use the 2.5 gallon oil bottles of 2 stroke oil. Is there a chart that converts the 50:1 mixture to 40:1?
In other words, how much fuel should I add to get to a 40:1 ratio?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 9, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> I am trying to figure out how to get my oil/fuel mixture to 40%. I use the 2.5 gallon oil bottles of 2 stroke oil. Is there a chart that converts the 50:1 mixture to 40:1?
> In other words, how much fuel should I add to get to a 40:1 ratio?


That's 6.4 oz per 2.5 gal @ 50:1. 6.4 oz into 2 gal of gas = 40:1.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

Excellent. So I add the same oil bottle but only add 2 gallons of fuel instead of 2.5 to get 40:1?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 9, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Excellent. So I add the same oil bottle but only add 2 gallons of fuel instead of 2.5 to get 40:1?


You got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

OIL THREAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

Any link?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 9, 2015)

ri chevy said:


> Any link?


Lol! Its not worth it!!! Don't do it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## ri chevy (Nov 9, 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## Boozer (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys I hadn't been on this thread since Saturday and want to repeat my thanks to our hosts and their wives
for a fantastic day. Next time NO dinner plans with the wife, I missed a whole lotta cuttin! I was really
amped up on my drive home...memorable day indeed.

Driving home my 16yo son calls before work and tells me there is a surprise on my bench. He tagged along earlier
in the day to a barn sale with my wife, lo and behold an 046 was sitting there! Does it get any better than that?

It appears it does. Sunday I helped my uncle stack a few cords, football then bed. Well I'm up vampire-ing
230am or so and I had PM'd DefinitveDave a question about aforementioned 046 which he answered followed
by another PM that said "Hey congratulations you won!" Being half asleep I thought he shot the message to the
wrong person...nope, I had a ton of alerts. 

Seems the donation raffle for Jeremy (AdirondackStihl) and family wasn't registering in my head until...it did.
I won 1st place! We'll have the "spicy" recipe 461r MMWS to play with at next GTG!!
Holy smokes good news at 3am...unheard of! To excited to sleep and nobody up to share it with lol.

Rambled on past an agreeable limit but I had to share (actually Erik - Malk suggested I post) the news.
Great weekend everyone and yes I'm buying a few lottos.

All the best,

Marcello (Boozer)


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

WooT WooT !!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats Marcello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 9, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Guys I hadn't been on this thread since Saturday and want to repeat my thanks to our hosts and their wives
> for a fantastic day. Next time NO dinner plans with the wife, I missed a whole lotta cuttin! I was really
> amped up on my drive home...memorable day indeed.
> 
> ...




And you already have a 460 .... I think you better play something with 77 !!!!!


----------



## Boozer (Nov 9, 2015)

Randy I can't wait! If time allows do one of your excellent picture/video threads.
That's one cool saw about to receive the MMWS diploma!


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats Marcello ... could not happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 9, 2015)

Marcello, Congrats!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Randy I can't wait! If time allows do one of your excellent picture/video threads.
> That's one cool saw about to receive the MMWS diploma!



I would......but I've already done one on the 461 that would be tough to top.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 9, 2015)

Guess I have to do me a search!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms461-giveaway-saw-build-thread.246494/


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 10, 2015)

Is it just me, or is anyone else still buzzing about how cool Saturday was?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> fwiw.... I was using ETOH free gas and valvoline marine grade 2 cycle in my 350


An air filter with a hole, and outboard oil? Sounds like you are doing your best to kill the saws?


----------



## malk315 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Is it just me, or is anyone else still buzzing about how cool Saturday was?


I am still buzzing about it. Keep telling friends and family how you guys are like a brotherhood. As Mels said the group made the magic happen. That was a cool thing and I will remember it for a long time. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk315 (Nov 10, 2015)

Next time I'm flying Randy up here. Mark your calendar mastermind... I've got airline miles to burn and a place for you to stay.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk315 (Nov 10, 2015)

Btw Randy the 262 didn't disappoint Saturday. Ran it at about 14000 to be a little conservative. Bucked up a few logs for Dan and put an edge on it to race drf255 but out of logs and the day was over. Next time!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Next time I'm flying Randy up here. Mark your calendar mastermind... I've got airline miles to burn and a place for you to stay.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



That would be too cool.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 10, 2015)

We'll see what magic we can make happen for the next one. I think the attendance would go up even more if the boys knew Mastermind may make an appearance! A photo of you and all saws wearing MMWS stickers would certainly be in order!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 10, 2015)

A celebrity appearance!!! Funny, I was thinking we should have flown him up also, a lot of his shirts & saws were there.

And yes, I am still talking about the good time we all had, was really nice.

Unfortunately, with a much bigger crowd, it would be a lot less personal.

What was real nice about this one, is with about 15 people, everyone got to meet and talk to everyone else, no one got lost in the crowd. Everyone's contribution to the event was noticed and appreciated. That said, I would really like the opportunity to meet Randy in person.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 10, 2015)

Good idea Eric! I will kick in too! Get him up to our neck of the woods!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

I wish you fellers could see this little shack I work out of. Celebrity appearance my hind end.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey didn't you just build a new shack err, I mean workshop, last year!!! (and the former carpenter claims to work out of a shack!!!)


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

It's not finished.........just got it dried in. No time.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 10, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> An air filter with a hole, and outboard oil? Sonds like you are doing your best to kill the saws?



I just took a Stihl 032 down off the shelf,that I bought new in about 1982,put new fuel lines,a carb kit and gave it a good cleaning to.Pulled the muffler and checked the P&C,looked great,blowing 145 PSI,all it ever saw was TCW2&3 OUTBOARD OIL!!I still buy gallons of it,for the boat, and use it when I need to in my saws!!1
RR


----------



## Fishinfreak99 (Nov 10, 2015)

I can vouch for the monkey. That shop is so small it takes one person walking outside so the other one can turn around. Lots of miracles happen in such a small spot. Lol


----------



## Derf (Nov 10, 2015)

Fishinfreak99 said:


> I can vouch for the monkey. That shop is so small it takes one person walking outside so the other one can turn around. Lots of miracles happen in such a small spot. Lol



Yes, I believe Randy has stated its just 200 square feet. That's about the size of a parking space for your car. All I can think is it must smell terrible if you fart in there- like Dutch ovening yourself.


----------



## Fishinfreak99 (Nov 10, 2015)

Them is some Perty good size boys in there, don't know for sure about the smell but you know it's gotta get right in there in the winter time with the heat going.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 10, 2015)

Working on my starting procedure for next year.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

Eat boiled eggs and beans..........make Jon puke.


----------



## Derf (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Eat boiled eggs and beans..........make Jon puke.



No wonder half the saws that come out of that shack are a funky color! Oh wait... You mean Stihl makes them like that? Lols.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 10, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> An air filter with a hole, and outboard oil? Sounds like you are doing your best to kill the saws?



not sure how outboard oil would kill a saw... 

VERY sure how a hole in a filter would .... I have NO IDEA how that hole got there though. yesterday, checked the comp on that 262 cold... 195. didn't end up taking it apart. ran it/started it this AM... very zippy. 

told the guy that owns it to run it like he stole it... if something happens, i'll fix it

whats interesting to me is that I built the saw to MM's specs... yet he's still getting 20% or more out of the saw above the one I built. Malk's mmws 262 did a 17 sec cut through oak, mine was 20 seconds or so. rough count. so clearly there is some extra secret sauce to what MM does. not sure cutting squish band helps by 20% ... but maybe it does... maybe its the extra neatness of porting and polishing beyond what I am capable of... 

at the end of the day, i'm happy to know that mine does run, as MM's saw is faster... as it should be. all is right with the world as of right now


----------



## Derf (Nov 10, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> not sure how outboard oil would kill a saw...
> 
> VERY sure how a hole in a filter would .... I have NO IDEA how that hole got there though. yesterday, checked the comp on that 262 cold... 195. didn't end up taking it apart. ran it/started it this AM... very zippy.
> 
> ...



Any difference in the muffler mods?


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 10, 2015)

maybe, mine just has the usual exhaust opened up and retains the original spark screen...


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 10, 2015)

I also think Erik is meticulous with his chain sharpening, that alone could do it. Then again, I also think Randy is meticulous with his porting, so ... perhaps a combination of several small things, the muff mod, the chain, the porting, etc.

As long as yours runs great, it does not matter if another one is a bit faster.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> not sure how outboard oil would kill a saw...
> 
> ......



As I understand it, if has to do with water cooled vs. air cooled engines, but I don't know the details.


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 11, 2015)

It has to do with the additive package in the oil. Marine use is very different from land use.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 11, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I also think Erik is meticulous with his chain sharpening, that alone could do it. Then again, I also think Randy is meticulous with his porting, so ... perhaps a combination of several small things, the muff mod, the chain, the porting, etc.
> 
> As long as yours runs great, it does not matter if another one is a bit faster.


I am a bit of a nut when it comes to chain sharpening. I use the Husky roller guide and vise that holds the chain solid off bar for precision and two depth gauge tools. Drf255 noticed the aggressive rakers on my 372 it is setup to eat pine but will bite harder in oak.

Dans first cuts in the log were after the 262 had made several others and the end of that wood was really hard. The Stihl had it beat by a second or so would have liked to see another pass further into the log and a new edge on the chain.

Seeing mustang mikes square ground setups and hearing about the technique / cutting some cookies was a treat for me. All done by hand is impressive. I've tried grinders and just keep going back to my files, guides, and vise. Maybe I'll take the square ground plunge sometime.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## redray46 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> not sure how outboard oil would kill a saw...


The assumption is that an air cooled engine runs hotter then a water cooled one,so the oil is "engineered different". Personal experience tells me that is smoke and mirrors by the manufacturers.
RR


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 11, 2015)

I was going to say the same thing, but with a different conclusion. Marine engines are water cooled and run cooler than air cooled, especially air cooled that is not moving through the air (like a motorcycle). The oils are intended to work in different temperature ranges. That does not mean Marine Oil will not protect a chainsaw engine, but it is not the optimal oil for that purpose.

Most of my saws are ported, and I sometimes use them hard. I try to choose the best stuff to protect them and give them long life. For example, I run 93 octane instead of regular because the Stihl manual says high test fuel will allow your saw to run cooler, and heat is the enemy of longevity in a saw.

That does not mean that a lot of people don't run 89 octane w/o any problems, but it is not going into my saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> As long as yours runs great, it does not matter if another one is a bit faster.



Exactly.......and thanks for seeing it that way. I build working saws......never racing saws. So in all honesty, I could care less if one saw is a tick faster in timed cuts. 

Who here has ever found a tree in the woods with a stopwatch on it?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2015)

malk315 said:


> I use stihl ultra hp at 40:1 in my huskies. Neal Murphy who did the murder 346 recommended that setup. It has fuel stabilizers and runs nice.
> 
> I've also used the Husky XP oil mixed at 45:1 to favor the oil a bit used that for a while in my stock 372. Would probably go 40:1 at this point. You can retune to the extra oil content if need be.
> 
> ...


If it's still wet it's not burning completely or tuned too rich. 800 needs a load to burn completely.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 12, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I also think Erik is meticulous with his chain sharpening, that alone could do it. Then again, I also think Randy is meticulous with his porting, so ... perhaps a combination of several small things, the muff mod, the chain, the porting, etc.
> 
> As long as yours runs great, it does not matter if another one is a bit faster.



Couldn't agree more. 



malk315 said:


> I am a bit of a nut when it comes to chain sharpening. I use the Husky roller guide and vise that holds the chain solid off bar for precision and two depth gauge tools. Drf255 noticed the aggressive rakers on my 372 it is setup to eat pine but will bite harder in oak.
> 
> Dans first cuts in the log were after the 262 had made several others and the end of that wood was really hard. The Stihl had it beat by a second or so would have liked to see another pass further into the log and a new edge on the chain.
> 
> ...


You can certainly sharpen a chain Eric. I had to pull back on your 272 so the dawgs wouldn't bury themselves. Very impressive saw and chain. 


Mastermind said:


> Exactly.......and thanks for seeing it that way. I build working saws......never racing saws. So in all honesty, I could care less if one saw is a tick faster in timed cuts.
> 
> Who here has ever found a tree in the woods with a stopwatch on it?


To me, a saw has to be enjoyable to use. I want it to sound wicked, be able to cut at a good speed, have excellent throttle response, and not be too easy to big down with some reasonable bar pressure. 

My Masreminded 066 and my home built 036 are the only two saws I own that do that. Not sure what gives that response exactly. I guess it's a saw that's just dying for more fuel and air. They "SNORT" when you pull the trigger. 

Rather have that than a race saw with a narrow powerband that is 1 second faster at WOT.


----------



## Derf (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that most people are capable of porting a saw to be better than stock. I think some people get caught up with "the best" because they have to choose their builder, and they are throwing significant money down. You did alright Matt: close to professional results for a fraction of the cost. 
And also, I think chain makes a big difference, and without the same setup on both saws it's very hard to judge. Even between two equally sharp chains, how much the rakers are filed down really can affect the feel that the chain is biting. If the saw has the power, having more aggressive rakers will result in a faster cut. Between yours and Eric's I felt Eric's cut faster, but I didn't feel that yours was lacking power. 
Sharpen a chain, set up a camera, take a test cut or three, then file down your rakers some and take another test cut. Compare your times. I bet your saw has the power to pull the chain. 

Also- I changed an air fitting on my impact yesterday and saved the useless adapter thinking of you[emoji2]. Post a picture of that timing wheel setup, if you get a chance so I can duplicate it.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts and comments ... I should do a saw up with more common materials...and post the results. ie, can porting be done with no Bridgeport, no lathe, no fancy equipment other than some sandpaper and a dremel. maybe a build like that would be quite relevant. 

The chain I was running on my 262xp was a nearly fresh loop of lgx. very few cuts on it. I hadn't touched it myself. Maybe touching it would have helped  Keep in mind to, Randy's saw was turning 14k, mine was tuned at 13k and we had a hard time getting it higher than that. Overall, Randy's saw gets the nod, no question in my mind. I'm just happy that I got remotely close 

The next thing for me to do is send my 350 down to Brad and see if it compares against his 346's... 



I'll post pics of the wheel if I get the chance, I'm sure there are better ways to do it, but my way works for me.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

Al, I'm surprised you left you 044 off that list, felt strong to me.

I do a crude timing advance on some of my saws, mostly based on Randy's build thread for the 461 and my own calculations & crude judgement, but it works. I'll add my calculations later, have to walk the dogs now (between raindrops).


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey, I have never done any "porting', looking forward to the advice from you guys on what can be done w/o all the fancy equipment.


----------



## Derf (Nov 12, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and comments ... I should do a saw up with more common materials...and post the results. ie, can porting be done with no Bridgeport, no lathe, no fancy equipment other than some sandpaper and a dremel. maybe a build like that would be quite relevant.
> 
> The chain I was running on my 262xp was a nearly fresh loop of lgx. very few cuts on it. I hadn't touched it myself. Maybe touching it would have helped  Keep in mind to, Randy's saw was turning 14k, mine was tuned at 13k and we had a hard time getting it higher than that. Overall, Randy's saw gets the nod, no question in my mind. I'm just happy that I got remotely close
> 
> ...



Yup, I was just talking with Al the other day- I said I was pretty sure that "porting" saws started by the loggers/operators, who had only basic tools : hammer, file, drill, sand paper... If you look at TreeMonkey's (a well-respected builder) build threads he uses a wooden mandrel on a drill chuck to cut the squish band, he cleans up the chatter marks with sand paper. DozerDan ports transfer tunnels with an old dentist drill that runs cables along the flex arm to the grinder. 

Going up to a dremel or foredom was probably only for guys that did it regularly, and a mill/lathe was only for people who had a machinist friend or planned to make porting saws into a profession, which is probably only possible because of the Internet creating such a sensation and reputation for builders.

Luckily aluminum is pretty soft, and people are pretty resourceful. There are many ways to skin the cat, some are just faster than others. Increasing compression is an old trick to get more power out of an engine. Playing with the timing of the ports is largely feeling around in the dark- you get better as you do more saws. Which is why the porting guys who do lots of saws get to tweak their recipe a little each time to see what works better. And if they have two or three of the same on their bench at a time they can do side-by-side comparisons. We're basically all paying to be test cases for them while they are learning what works best. I'm betting if you compared all of Randy's 262 port jobs you'd see some variance too.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

Really looking forward to the information from you guys as I have never done any porting work, so let me share a little on what I do with timing advance, which I think is often the next step after muff mods and better air filtration.

First, some raw basics. The flywheel spins counter clockwise, and timing advance is usually attained by advancing the flywheel in that direction (as opposed to moving the coil). On the older Stihl saws with removable keys, that means removing material from the right side of the key (the portion above the crank) and turning the flyweel counter clockwise firmly against the right side of the key. For the 362 (and many Huskys I understand) with keys built into the flywheel, you must remove material from the left side of the built in key.

Randy has an excellent build thread on the 461 with pics (so I wont try to duplicate), and advice from Randy and Al are generally in the range of 20-25/1000 off the key, which is usually about right for my saws. I have also often seen the recommendation of approximately 1/3 of the key, which may or may not be good depending on the saw.

Well, my background is in accounting, so I like to crunch #s, so let me explain what I do to ensure I'm in the ballpark (and mind you my adjustments are crude estimates, not exact amounts, but I try to calculate an accurate goal as a starting point).

I'll go through my calculations for 2 saws; the 362 and 044. Basically, I measure the diameter of the flywheel, then calculate the circumference (Diameter X pie [3.1416]), then divide by 360 to know the distance for each degree, then multiply by 5, then 6 to get an idea of how much advance is needed to increase timing advance by 5 or 6 degrees. I don't know if that is the optimum amount, it just seemed like reasonable amounts in my judgement.

Here are my calculations:

Saw Diam Circ 1 degree 5 degrees 6 degrees

362 4" 12.5664" .034907" .174535" .20944"

044 4.375" 13.7445" .038179" .190896" .229075"
(4 3/8)


Now here is the real judgement part, I take a straight edge and put it across the flywheel aligned with the right of the keyway cutout on the older Still saws, and put a black mark on the edge of the flywheel. Then I measure 200/1000 (a little less than 1/4") to the left and put another mark. I then align the straight edge with the mark on the left, and the center of the hole, and judge approximately how much of the key must be cut. I have the calipers opened to 20/1000 near by to help me with this judgement. I find the 20-25/1000 is about right for my saws.

The key on the 044 was approximately 80/1000 (It varied from .78-.84), so I reduced the top of it to 60/1000 thick.

The key on the 362 was 140/1000. Taking 1/3 off of that would have been far too much. I took 20/1000 off the left side with a triangle file. Not ideal, or as precise as cutting a removable key, but it worked. I would caution about advancing M-Tronic saws too much, as it can play havoc with the M-Troinics. In fact, even with this mild timing advance, my saw acted funky for about a week until it digested the changes. (Note: I just put the key, or flywheel in the vice and file by hand as accurately as I can, measuring frequently).

I'd like to know what others do, and to learn more about porting, or any suggestions that would improve upon what I do. Hope this is a little helpful.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

I see the program took the spacing out of my chart, sorry about that.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2015)

1/3 of the key


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 1/3 of the key



And on M-Tronic saws, like the 362, where the key is 140/1000?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> And on M-Tronic saws, like the 362, where the key is 140/1000?


Never advanced one. I try to stay away from them. I like a little screwdriver still.
You can go til it pops in the cut and then back it off a hair.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey you fellas build them and I will be plenty happy to run them.
Randy and Brad have inspired more than a few and the results have 
advanced saw performance. You just know the engineers at Stihl & Husqvarna 
(handcuffed as they may be) are all over these build threads.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

Next idea...an easily variable flywheel...set timing with a set screw.


Engineers



Go!


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Next idea...an easily variable flywheel...set timing with a set screw.
> 
> 
> Engineers
> ...



I like it! You could even adjust it based on temp (just like M-Tronic & auto tune do)!


----------



## drf255 (Nov 12, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Next idea...an easily variable flywheel...set timing with a set screw.
> 
> 
> Engineers
> ...


How about mounting with a planetary gear, a stop, and two centrifugally activated weights to advance timing with rpm.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

The coils already advance timing with RPM, even the non M-Tronic saws. We are just adjusting the "range".


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/curve-jpg.326453/


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

All great ideas start with some brainstorming. Y'all are all over that part.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2015)

Adjustable timing gear like a Bosch p7100 pump would be cool. It would add weight to keep the crank going.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Nov 12, 2015)

What about slotted coil holes with an adjustment similar to a chain adjuster? Loosen coil screws, turn adjustment screw a bit, lock it down, test and repeat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derf (Nov 12, 2015)

I would be careful about cutting the cast key on the Husqvarna flywheels. The way Husky makes them is fast and cheap to cast the key into the flywheel, to properly do it would be to cut a key way in the flywheel and a key way in the crank shaft and secure them with a steel key. At the GTG someone mentioned the aluminum key built into the flywheel can sheer off and then you're screwed. I have suggested that if you ever have your flywheel off to put a punch on the backside where the key is so if it ever does sheer off you can cut a new key way where it needs to be. Without some kind of mark you really are just guessing. But at least you can buy used flywheels for cheap on eBay. 

I have access to key stock at work. I make lots of key ways and keys on shafts. If I were to do an adjustable key, I'd have a 3/16" key way in the crank shaft, and a 1/16" key way in the flywheel. I'd use 3/16" steel key stock that would fit the crank keyway, and machine the top half of the key on a mill to be 1/16" wide for the flywheel keyway. I'd make a couple, one with the top half on the left side, one centered, one of the right side. I'd play with it a bit to figure out how much advancing I can get to improve performance. I don't know that I would ever mess with changing the timing once I set it to where I want it. As has been mentioned, the coil advances timing anyway (all saws, not just Stihl), the key just affects the range of auto adjustment.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 12, 2015)

The only time I have ever sheared a key was when I didn't torque the but tight enough.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

My 362 had the attached key, like a husky. The key is just a guide, after the flywheel nut is tight, it does not hold anything. I filed it with a triangle file, not the best, but it worked. The timing was advanced on the 362 at the GTG.


----------



## Derf (Nov 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> The only time I have ever sheared a key was when I didn't torque the but tight enough.



Saying it isn't likely and than saying it has only happened to you once doesn't convince me that it's a great design. By your comment, you can see that it's possible to do, by accident or whatever. It may be that the key just acts as a guide and the friction fit of the crank shaft and flywheel locks them pretty well. Just offering up words of caution; take heed or ignore them, it's up to you.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 12, 2015)

So you guys are saying that all factory coils have automatic advance built into them?


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

Derf said:


> Saying it isn't likely and than saying it has only happened to you once doesn't convince me that it's a great design. By your comment, you can see that it's possible to do, by accident or whatever. It may be that the key just acts as a guide and the friction fit of the crank shaft and flywheel locks them pretty well. Just offering up words of caution; take heed or ignore them, it's up to you.



I have quite a few saws in service today with 12 awg romex copper as a key...when the built-in key sheers, take a round nicholson file or dremel and grind out where the key was to make a recess. then put a piece of romex in there and voila! a key. in this case the key is simply a positioner, so it does not need to be particularly robust. copper works nice


and yes, this is of the poorer designs choice by husky imho


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

in order to make an adjustable flywheel, it seems to me that the tapered piece and the fins would need to be seperated. perhaps on a lathe... take 2 flywheels, turn one down to say 1.5" diameter so only the taper is remaining, then take another one and cut out the tapered area entirely... it becomes a circle within a circle, then add set screws ...maybe some degree markings and you're good!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

Stihl and Dolmar both use cast in keys in many saw as well.


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

so its a uniformly bad design .... lovely


----------



## Mattyo (Nov 12, 2015)

my 394xp uses an actual key... LOVE IT... makes life easier far as I can see.... except when that key goes flying across the room or drops on the floor...then its time to start throwing things or have a drink


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm gonna say they are all looking to save a buck on a part....no surprise there. lol


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 12, 2015)

drf255 said:


> So you guys are saying that all factory coils have automatic advance built into them?



I think all but the real old time saws have it, but there should be people more knowledgeable about it than me. ANYONE???

Randy, do you know???


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

It's more like an auto retard. 

The timing is retarded at low RPM for starting. Then when RPM increases it goes to a preset timing setting. Normally 27° or so.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 13, 2015)

At what advance does power at high rpm begin to fall off?

I went an extra .005 on my 260 and picked up extra rpm.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2015)

drf255 said:


> At what advance does power at high rpm begin to fall off?
> 
> I went an extra .005 on my 260 and picked up extra rpm.


Probably 1/2-2/3 of the key on some saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2015)

drf255 said:


> At what advance does power at high rpm begin to fall off?
> 
> I went an extra .005 on my 260 and picked up extra rpm.



You'll know when you've went too far. Most saws start breaking up in the cut when the timing is too high. I stay conservative on everything I do in the interest of longevity.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 13, 2015)

Won't your start to loose torque in the cut before you hit that break up stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Won't your start to loose torque in the cut before you hit that break up stuff.



You might not Mike. I think you'll just reach a point that more does not help......then it starts acting up.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 13, 2015)

You may be right, but here is my thought process, the amount of timing for max strength at 14,000 RPM is greater than the timing for max strength at 10,000 RPM. Since few saws will maintain 14,000 in the cut ... well, you get the jist of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 13, 2015)

So, I fired up 044 #1 today (the un ported one) after I gave it a 20/1000 timing advance. Had to lower the idle a bit, and it felt good. Just made a few cuts in a test piece of wood, but she felt a little more angry to me.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> You may be right, but here is my thought process, the amount of timing for max strength at 14,000 RPM is greater than the timing for max strength at 10,000 RPM. Since few saws will maintain 14,000 in the cut ... well, you get the jist of what I'm trying to say.


Think of the old distributor curves. Back when the Sun machines were around to tune them.

I'm a Chevy guy. You want it all in by 1800 rpm for the whole powerband. And slightly retarded at the peak.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 13, 2015)

That may be what they did, but think of the purpose of timing advance, it is to keep the combustion process in sync with the RPM increase. The more you increase RPMs, the more timing advance you need.

14,000 RPMs is a 40% increase over 10,000 RPM. The optimum timing advance for both RPMs will not be the same.

It would be nice to see a dyno of different timing #s. My guess it that the aggressive timing #s will result in more power at max RPMs, but slightly backed off will provide more power at "in the cut" RPMs.


----------



## wcorey (Nov 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> That may be what they did, but think of the purpose of timing advance, it is to keep the combustion process in sync with the RPM increase. The more you increase RPMs, the more timing advance you need.
> 
> 14,000 RPMs is a 40% increase over 10,000 RPM. The optimum timing advance for both RPMs will not be the same.
> 
> It would be nice to see a dyno of different timing #s. My guess it that the aggressive timing #s will result in more power at max RPMs, but slightly backed off will provide more power at "in the cut" RPMs.


 

I've done quite a bit of playing around with advance curves while adapting various electronic ignitions to old points systems on bikes and cars, as well as programmable/select-able stuff on more modern vehicles. From bench testing rigs to dyno time.

I've yet to run across a situation where the advance doesn't top out relatively soon in the rpm range and then run a flat line all the way up through to 'red line'.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 14, 2015)

OK, but if a saw is adjusted above that "flat line", it will likely not be apparent until it is under load. There is likely a small gap between optimum advance, and when the saw lets you know there is a problem.

Was that included in your testing? I obviously have not done the extensive testing you are discussing, so I will defer to you.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 14, 2015)

I also imagine that fuel type and temperature would also matter, so going a bit conservative is likely a good idea (to give some room for changes). Air cooled engines have a wider temp range than liquid cooled.


----------



## wcorey (Nov 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> OK, but if a saw is adjusted above that "flat line", it will likely not be apparent until it is under load. There is likely a small gap between optimum advance, and when the saw lets you know there is a problem.
> 
> Was that included in your testing? I obviously have not done the extensive testing you are discussing, so I will defer to you.




My point isn't about what the the best number is at full advance but that whatever that number is, it seems to be good/stable over the majority of the mid/upper rpm range of the motor. 
The ideal full advance number can obviously be affected by fuel, tuning, compression, temp, load, etc, only a couple degrees can be all the difference.


----------



## wcorey (Nov 14, 2015)

Not long ago I was testing various pickups to trigger GM HEI modules. 
I noticed that the magnetic type pickups would cause the triggering event to advance with increasing rpm's. 
After looking into it a bit, it seems that this is a known 'side effect'.

I wonder if these saw coils with onboard triggering exhibit the same effect, hence the 'auto advance curve'.

On an aside, another way to change ign timing slightly (on electronic coils) is to change the coil gap, less gap = more advance.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow, good to know, I did not know that (both items).

Thanks for sharing.

It is so great to have so many people with diverse fields of knowledge on this site.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 15, 2015)

wcorey said:


> On an aside, another way to change ign timing slightly (on electronic coils) is to change the coil gap, less gap = more advance.



And that explains why opening the coil gap a few thousandths can help with the rope being snatched outta your hand on some saws.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 15, 2015)

I learned very quickly to grab rope carefully with my MMWS saw -- serious compression on that thing but will never go back, running the saw is too much fun to worry about any tough to pull rope. When I get older and more fragile I'll have my kids start the saw for me


----------



## drf255 (Nov 15, 2015)

malk315 said:


> I learned very quickly to grab rope carefully with my MMWS saw -- serious compression on that thing but will never go back, running the saw is too much fun to worry about any tough to pull rope. When I get older and more fragile I'll have my kids start the saw for me


My wife starts my Masterminded 066 for me. Only way I could eliminate the decomp. 

She's great at baiting hooks too!


----------



## ri chevy (Nov 23, 2015)

My first fire of the season.


----------



## ri chevy (Dec 22, 2015)

I hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## drf255 (Dec 22, 2015)

Same to YOU and ALL!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and Happy Holidays to all.

But, where are the promised saw builds on this thread???

May we all enjoy many great GTGs in the new year!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 22, 2015)

A VERY MERRY,HAPPY AND SAFE CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU FINE FOLKS I MET AT THE GTG !!
RR


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 11, 2016)

So I'm working on planning my spring gtg. 
Who's interested and when is good. Upstate Ny gtg is April 24 so I'd like to keep it a few weeks away.
Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redray46 (Jan 11, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> So I'm working on planning my spring gtg.
> Who's interested and when is good. Upstate Ny gtg is April 24 so I'd like to keep it a few weeks away.
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I will be there for sure! I am going to try to get to the upstate NY gtg, so a bit of a spread in time will be good.
RR


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 11, 2016)

redray46 said:


> I will be there for sure! I am going to try to get to the upstate NY gtg, so a bit of a spread in time will be good.
> RR


Awesome! It'll be good to see you again Ray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redray46 (Jan 11, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Awesome! It'll be good to see you again Ray.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good excuse to see my ex cooler again !


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol. Stihl full of saws like it was. Haven't had a chance to go thru them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redray46 (Jan 11, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Lol. Stihl full of saws like it was. Haven't had a chance to go thru them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha , I am working on a 25 Stihl deal , just need the cash! And a big cooler of course!
RR


----------



## Boozer (Jan 12, 2016)

Happy New Year to all the ladies and gents from the first Connecticut GTG!
Hoping everyone is well.

Count me in on #2 Dan! Whichever date gets hashed out works for me.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 12, 2016)

Boozer said:


> Happy New Year to all the ladies and gents from the first Connecticut GTG!
> Hoping everyone is well.
> 
> Count me in on #2 Dan! Whichever date gets hashed out works for me.


Im looking forward to running the mastermoobed 461 you won!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boozer (Jan 12, 2016)

That saw is an animal! The gang will enjoy running it.


----------



## ri chevy (Jan 12, 2016)

I am in if the date works for me.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 12, 2016)

ri chevy said:


> I am in if the date works for me.


Are there any dates that don't work for you?


----------



## ri chevy (Jan 12, 2016)

Not sure if I know that far in advance. But I will try and work around whatever date you pick! Thanks.


----------



## Derf (Jan 13, 2016)

How big is the wood pile so far, Dan?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 13, 2016)

I've got 3 loads so far so like 10 cord. I'll get some pics tomorrow maybe.
How have you been Fred?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm pumped already!


----------



## Derf (Jan 13, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> I've got 3 loads so far so like 10 cord. I'll get some pics tomorrow maybe.
> How have you been Fred?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm good. Thanks for asking. Busy with work. Very little time to play. Looking forward to a big pile of wood in the spring.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 14, 2016)

Malk mentioned May 21... which is fine w/ me. June 4 I have to arrive fashionably late.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 14, 2016)

How's may 6-8 work for everyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 14, 2016)

Randy Evans is going to come so I thought I'd do a weekend event. Camping if you want. Bonfire at night. Set up Friday, big day Saturday, wind up Sunday. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 14, 2016)

I would be fashionably late Saturday pm.... working Friday. possible sunday.


----------



## Derf (Jan 14, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> I would be fashionably late Saturday pm.... working Friday. possible sunday.



Come on, dentists don't work weekends... They're too busy getting blowjobs and playing golf.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 14, 2016)

i'm not a golfer, sorry. 

as for the other thing... well... 

I do actually work weekends, our office is one of the few that has regular saturday hours. I don't work every saturday, often my father covers. I'd love to make it when Randy is there, but please, don't schedule around me. Its WAY more important to get Randy there at a convenient time for him. 

Again, for me, like Malk suggested, 21st is best. but i'll make something work somehow


----------



## Derf (Jan 15, 2016)

Well May 6th is my sister's birthday. She lives in VA, but often comes home to NY. IF she comes up that weekend, I might have plans to go to my patent's house to celebrate with her. But that is an "if" scenario and I'm like Matty; I'll try and work around whatever you guys pick.


----------



## drf255 (Jan 15, 2016)

Derf said:


> Come on, dentists don't work weekends... They're too busy getting blowjobs and playing golf.


That's only in the movies Derf.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 15, 2016)

They make movies about dentists?


----------



## drf255 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> They make movies about dentists?


The Hangover.


----------



## malk315 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mattyo did I mention I think it's way cool that you are a dentist and chainsaw nut... Best combination. All of my nerd friends in the nerdery at my work ask what my hobbies are... Chainsaws and fireworks is my answer and then I think they wonder if I'm disturbed somehow... I AM disturbed.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk315 (Jan 15, 2016)

The dentist is the one who got the stripper chick in the hangover!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Jan 15, 2016)

May 6-7 great for me.

Where's the closest lodging?

I camped for 6 years as a Boy Scout. Slept on a block of ice one night. I got it out of my system.

I'm all for hot water, a toilet and warm bed.


----------



## drf255 (Jan 15, 2016)

Fred,

We can share a room and spoon.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 15, 2016)

There's a hotel 5 min from my house. I'll go check on rates. There are probably 5 within 20 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 15, 2016)

you guys are all weird.... 

just listed some bars in the TP btw


----------



## Derf (Jan 15, 2016)

drf255 said:


> Fred,
> 
> We can share a room and spoon.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 15, 2016)

Doc....maybe you should offer to pic up the tab for the room...THEN you can expect some quid pro quo


----------



## drf255 (Jan 16, 2016)

Derf said:


> View attachment 478790
> 
> View attachment 478791
> 
> ...





Mattyo said:


> Doc....maybe you should offer to pic up the tab for the room...THEN you can expect some quid pro quo


LOL

Fred's not my type.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 12, 2016)

Just brought home some big saw wood!





I guess we need to set a date. If it's in May I can do the weekend of the 6th. I'm not opposed to doing an early gtg in March though. Or late June... 
If I remember correctly may 6 was iffy for some of you. 
Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 12, 2016)

May 6th I'm out, workin. 7th I arrive fashionably late. 21st of May is good. 

march? hmm ....  5th or 19th is fine w/ me


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok so we need to lock this down. I've got a wedding and things that have crept into my schedule. So I'm going to have to go with May 7th as the official gtg date. Friday the 6th will be setup, campfire, talking saws or whatever, beers, etc. and if anyone want to come on Sunday that's fine too. 

If you plan to bring your wife/ girlfriend, the Norwich Inn and Spa is pretty nice. Or there is plenty of more affordable hotels close as well. If you want to throw up a tent I'm cool with that too.
Let's have fun!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 24, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> May 6th I'm out, workin. 7th I arrive fashionably late. 21st of May is good.
> 
> march? hmm ....  5th or 19th is fine w/ me


Sorry Matt. My schedule is closing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 24, 2016)

May 7th it is then....I'll do what I can to make some of it


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 27, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> May 7th it is then....I'll do what I can to make some of it


If we declare it national chainsaw day can your patients be rescheduled? [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Feb 27, 2016)

If I reschedule my patients then I don't get paid, if I don't get paid, I can't work on saws


----------



## redray46 (Mar 1, 2016)

If anyone remembers who got the Tanaka top handle saw I brought to the last GTG,if they need any parts I got another one!
R


----------



## Mattyo (Mar 2, 2016)

Pics of the parts saw?


----------



## ri chevy (Mar 2, 2016)

A small red top handle Tanaka bucket truck saw. No bar or chain.


----------



## redray46 (Mar 2, 2016)

ri chevy said:


> A small red top handle Tanaka bucket truck saw. No bar or chain.


Yes


----------



## Mattyo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## mels (Mar 22, 2016)

Wifey and me are looking forward to seeing y'all 
Can't imagine it getting any better than the bonfire Friday nite!
Thank-you for jumping in and hosting again, Dan. This'll be cool


----------



## Mattyo (Mar 22, 2016)

Just so everyone knows, I'm feverishly working on my 350 projects, the risers have been decked to set squish, once I port the cylinders they'll all go together and be ready for the gtg. 

However, based on my schedule it likely won't be till later on Saturday that I arrive, Friday is completely shot for me. sorry. if I can stay over till/through sunday I will. 

and yes, this WILL be cool


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Just so everyone knows, I'm feverishly working on my 350 projects, the risers have been decked to set squish, once I port the cylinders they'll all go together and be ready for the gtg.
> 
> However, based on my schedule it likely won't be till later on Saturday that I arrive, Friday is completely shot for me. sorry. if I can stay over till/through sunday I will.
> 
> and yes, this WILL be cool


I'm looking forward to checking out those saw Matt! And I've got my stock one here to compare to. What chain are you using? I should get one that is the same for comparison.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll bring extra chains. Oregon 95 ...66dl


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 2, 2016)

you'll like all the saws ... this is the last one I'm doing... #5 .. missing just a couple of parts so... soon they'll all be ready to rock!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 4, 2016)

I started a new thread for this years gtg here CT spring GTG May 7th 2016
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/CT-spring-GTG-May-7th-2016.295602/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy (Apr 11, 2016)

I think I am still the only one using synthetic 2 stroke who was at the last GTG, but have you thought about doing an experiment?
Seeing that you are bringing 5 new saws that just had engine work done, maybe you could try breaking in 1 or 2 or maybe all of them on the synthetic 2 stroke oil. And maybe do a comparison or study on how the bore looks and engine wear down the road? Just thinking outloud. I think it would be a cool experiment. 
I still use the Stihl synthetic 2 stroke in all of my equipment that uses a mix.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 11, 2016)

If they were all the same motor then it would be more fair. But they are not the same motors. For the test I will run trufuel. So far 3 saws have been ran dry and are ready for the gtg. Gotta get the other 2 ready now 

Maybe one day we can do an experiment like that. 

Richevy...did you see my vid on failure modes?


----------



## ri chevy (Apr 11, 2016)

Good job on the video. Just curious on the experiment. Since most people still use a gas mixture, i thought it would be cool.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 11, 2016)

another experiment for another set of saws 

personally, i'm not convinced the type of oil (conventional or synthetic) makes much difference in longevity, mostly because so many OTHER issues govern longevity


----------



## ri chevy (Apr 11, 2016)

Very true, but the only way to be reasonably sure is to experiment. Just like using synthetic motor oil versus conventional dino oil in a car.


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2016)

Mattyo said:


>



Very informative! I am going to be doing a new P and C on my 350 soon so will refer back to this prior to ordering parts.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 11, 2016)

The 5 saw comparison is coming up soon, so i'll have more data to share after that... couple weeks until the gtg's.


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> The 5 saw comparison is coming up soon, so i'll have more data to share after that... couple weeks until the gtg's.


So are these ported similarly to showcase which jug works best, or are there other variables?


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 11, 2016)

these are ported similarly ... the idea was to port them as similar as possible to see if there is any difference in jugs or not. whether the cheap jugs are just cheap, or oem is really better ...by how much...etc. 

I really tried to keep them similar. the saws look different due to the plastics being odd, but they will be run at the gtg by one person, not knowing what saw has what jug. ...all with brandy new chains


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 11, 2016)

there are plenty of variables to the test, which does make this somewhat less scientific, but hopefully we can glean some information from such a test. my hyway saw that was run last year has seen quite a bit of action since last years gtg... but ... I just put a new ring in it for the test... 

I will discuss the confounders at the gtg after the saws are run.


----------

